# متجدد /دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ مقدمه لحديثي التخرج والطلبه



## محمد سنبله (16 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 



mohamed elfeky قال:


> تم رفع الدورة على اليوتيوب وجزى الله المهندس محمد سنبل خير الجزاء .. بعد إذن البشمهندس ..
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy

وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يكون مع المهندس الدليل وهو يتحدث ومن ثم يكون عنده ثقه بالنفس وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
إعداد مهندس تنفيذ | م. محمد سنبل

الجزء الأول
دراسة مستندات المشروع - الهيكل الوظيفى للمشروع - التعامل فى الموقع - الاعمال المساحية

الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 

الجزء الثالث
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه

الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 

الجزء الخامس
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 

الجزء السادس
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 

الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 

الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات 
اعمال النجاره

اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)

نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)

تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab 

بعض الملفات المرفقه 
*كراسه شروط مبني سكني 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IaKDc2

مقايسه اعمال 
توسعه كليه الحقوق جامعه المنصوره
http://www.gulfup.com/?fOZhZH

المواصفات العامه ومقايسه الاعمال الاعتياديه _كليه الطب البيطري 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bWNASM

كتاب الشدات الخشبيه بمعهد الاداره _شركه المقاولين العرب
http://www.gulfup.com/?ynThpw

الملف ده بيحتوي علي كل شئ في التشطيبات وبصراحه الناس عامله فيه مجهود جبار من شرح وصور ويحتوي علي الاعمال الجبسيه و الاسقف المعلقه والدهانات والبياض والتكسيات

www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar

ده كتيب لتنفيذ الفلات سلاب كل ما تم شرحه في المحاضرات موجود فيه وان شاء الله هيتم وضع الكتيبات تباعا 

http://www.gulfup.com/?Tfcuqx

ربنا يقدر لنا لنكمل ما تم البدا فيه. و الله اسال ان يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط ويكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
*لا اريد شكر ولكني احتاج دعوه بظهر الغيب تكون خالصه 

والله الموفق

م محمد سنبل​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد .... 
1- مجهود رائع ولا يُنكر ابدا ...
2- ربما تكون قد ادخلت نقاط كثيرة فى بعضها البعض .. خصوصا لو مهندس حديث فعلا هيستغرب من كمية الحاجات اللى هيعلمها طبقا للعنوان اول يوم فى الموقع ... وان كان الموضوع يفرض التوسع .فكان يفضل تاجيل ذكر بعض النقاط .. لذا ربما تحتاج لتحديد ما يتم ذكره فى الملف المطروح قادما .. خصوصا ان فى بداية ذكر الامور الهندسية تكون متشعبة وكثيرة ...هذا لا باس به ابدا ولكن مع مهندس حديث التخرج ربما تحتاج الى بعض من الترتيب .
3- المثابرة على الاستكمال امر صعب . وربما تدركه فى قريب الايام .. فاحتسب اجرك على الله( لا نريد منكم جزاءا ولا شكورا )

وعموما وفقك الله لكل خير ...
*


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ....
> 1- مجهود رائع ولا يُنكر ابدا ...
> 2- ربما تكون قد ادخلت نقاط كثيرة فى بعضها البعض .. خصوصا لو مهندس حديث فعلا هيستغرب من كمية الحاجات اللى هيعلمها طبقا للعنوان اول يوم فى الموقع ... وان كان الموضوع يفرض التوسع .فكان يفضل تاجيل ذكر بعض النقاط .. لذا ربما تحتاج لتحديد ما يتم ذكره فى الملف المطروح قادما .. خصوصا ان فى بداية ذكر الامور الهندسية تكون متشعبة وكثيرة ...هذا لا باس به ابدا ولكن مع مهندس حديث التخرج ربما تحتاج الى بعض من الترتيب .
> 3- المثابرة على الاستكمال امر صعب . وربما تدركه فى قريب الايام .. فاحتسب اجرك على الله( لا نريد منكم جزاءا ولا شكورا )
> ...


اشكرك علي مرورك الكريم .افهم قصد حضرتك ما هو طبعا مش هيعرف ده كله في اول يوم .قد يكون اسم الفيديو لم ينطبق مع المحتوي .لكن حضرتك في الفيديو ذكرتك نقطه وهي معرفه النشاط الموكل اليك ومن ثم تبدا تجهز له .يعني مكلف بجزء معين من مبني تركيزك في الجزء ده والانشطه المتعلقه به .قد يكون المعني مجازا فقط وكان المخزي الاطلاع لتكوين معلومات عن المشروع .واقول لحضرتك موقف اعمل في شركه ايجيكو وكان في محطه مياه ولما ذهبت اول يوم وده كان اول يوم لي عموما في الشركه قالي مدير المشروع انته هتمسك الخزان الارضي وزي ما يكون عايز يقول مع نفسك ي شاطر . هعمل ايه ؟هشوف اللوح بتاع الخزان ومواصفاته وعانيت كثير خصوصا في اول كام شهر لان كل واحد كان مخصص له شغل معين لذك عايز اذكر كل حاجه باستفاضه .وفيه بعض امور يتم ذكرها من باب العلم بالشئ مثل كيفيه حساب التكلفه


----------



## shemey (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيييييييييييير
وفي ميزان حسناتكم بإذن الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أغسطس 2013)

ده رابط للمحاضره بعد تغيير العنوان .اتمني الاشراف يغير اللنك 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7
من رفع م علاء عبد الحليم


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا و مستنين بقيه المحاضرات


----------



## engineer (16 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده رابط للمحاضره بعد تغيير العنوان .اتمني الاشراف يغير اللنك
> http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7
> من رفع م علاء عبد الحليم



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ziconano300 (16 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس محمد 
ممكن حضرتك تقدم الدورة دي في اكاديمية الدارين 
والفايدة تعم علي الكل 
ويجازيك الله خير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (16 أغسطس 2013)

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه​


----------



## الليبي2008 (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شوقي علي محمد (16 أغسطس 2013)

تشكر يا باشمهندس بالجد موضوع رائع ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng.ramidarwish (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله عن مجهودك كل الخير
وانا بالنسبة لي من اهم المواضيع كوني حديث التخرج


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (17 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت تكمل بقيه الاجزاء يا بشمهندس 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسراء اسامه (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير واعانكم على عمل الخير


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا و مستنين بقيه المحاضرات​


----------



## احمد سكولز (19 أغسطس 2013)

تحياتى لحضرتك مهندس محمد والف شكر


----------



## archivil (19 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا , وربنا يعينك ويوفقك في استكمال الدورة


----------



## محمد سنبله (20 أغسطس 2013)

جاري رفع المحاضره الثانيه ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (20 أغسطس 2013)

فى الانتظاااااااار يا هندسة


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
اتمني الاشراف اضافتها الي المشاركه الاولي


----------



## احمد سكولز (21 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
> اتمني الاشراف اضافتها الي المشاركه الاولي



الف شكر ربنا يباركلك


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (21 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب يكرمك
ويعطيك كل الخير اللهم امين


----------



## shemey (21 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يباركلك يا هندسة و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
وفي انتظار المزيد 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسراء اسامه (22 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
> اتمني الاشراف اضافتها الي المشاركه الاولي


مشكور .نتابع معك


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (22 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضرة الثالثة هتكون امتة؟


----------



## naemh (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## man_oftheages (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ....الي الامام والنجاح دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره رقم 3 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JKc7Ai


----------



## parasismic (23 أغسطس 2013)

مواضيع في قمة الروعة
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا 
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (23 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ..
وموضوع العمال موضوع مهم فعلا .. ومحتاج ممارسة للاستفادة من النصائح المذكورة .
وربنا يعينك للاستكمال ....
*


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت لو حضرتك تنزل لنا الملفات اللى بتشرح منها


----------



## zero call (23 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ......... و ياريت من المشرفين تثبت الموضوع


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali sheva (23 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن تجمعلنا المحاضرات فاول صفحة .... وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mena23_23 (23 أغسطس 2013)

متشكريييييييييييييين جدا يا هندسة وفى انتظار باقى الفيديوهات


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 أغسطس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وياريت لو حضرتك تنزل لنا الملفات اللى بتشرح منها



حضرتك دي مش ملفات .دي عباره عن عناصر يتم وضعها لكي يتم تغطيه الموضوع وعدم نسي اي شئ وبرده بنسي .بس هي وسيله وليس بها معلومات


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 أغسطس 2013)

ali sheva قال:


> ممكن تجمعلنا المحاضرات فاول صفحة .... وشكرا



دي من طاقم الاشراف علي الموقع هو اللي يضيف المحاضرات في المشاركه الاولي


----------



## محمداحمد5 (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elfeky (24 أغسطس 2013)

تم رفع الدورة على اليوتيوب وجزى الله المهندس محمد سنبل خير الجزاء .. بعد إذن البشمهندس ..
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 أغسطس 2013)

mohamed elfeky قال:


> تم رفع الدورة على اليوتيوب وجزى الله المهندس محمد سنبل خير الجزاء .. بعد إذن البشمهندس ..
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره الرابعه 
الاعمال المساحيه 
1-كيفيه العمل واستلام مناسيب الحفر ومنسوب الاسقف وكيفيه عمل الشيرب بواسطه الميزان وبعض الافكار في المناسيب
2-كيفيه الرفع والتوقيع بواسطه التوتال استيشن 
3-كيفيه استلام افقيه السقف بطريقه سريعه ودقيقه بواسطه ميزان المياه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FBbyv2

اتمني من الاشراف اضافه المحاضرات السابقه الي المشاركه الاولي للسهوله الحصول عليها 
اسالكم الدعاء دعوه بظهر الغيب 
م محمد لطفي سنبل​


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (24 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود رائع يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## yasmine tito (24 أغسطس 2013)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس .انا نزلت المحاضرة الأولى والتانية وبدأت فيهم..جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed elfeky (24 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ويرجي التثبيت للموضوع


----------



## eng.aim91 (24 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك يا باشمهندس ويعينك على استكمال الدورة حتى نستفيد من علمك 
جزاكم الله خيرا .​


----------



## القاطع (24 أغسطس 2013)

وفقك الله أخي الكريم وسدد خطاك .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## adhmdemo (25 أغسطس 2013)

الله ينور ياهندسه وفي انتظار المذيد ان شاء الله


----------



## اسراء اسامه (25 أغسطس 2013)

جهد يحترم


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره السابعه الجزء الاول
الخنزيره او الريجه
اهميتها وكيفيه تنفيذ الخنزيره و كيفيه الاستلام
http://www.gulfup.com/?jCl3rw


----------



## EngmahmoudFawzy (26 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس  *


----------



## the egyption (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
ياريت يا بشمهندس فى الجزء القادم ان شاء الله تبأه توضح لنا طريقة توقيع مراكز الاعمدة و تحطيطها و تثبيت الاشاير فى القواعد المنفردة و المشتركة و *اللبشة *


----------



## mohamed zehiry (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين المحاضرة الخامسة والسادسه


----------



## eng_k.f.s (26 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره السابعه الجزء الاول
> الخنزيره او الريجه
> اهميتها وكيفيه تنفيذ الخنزيره و كيفيه الاستلام
> http://www.gulfup.com/?jCl3rw



اين يا بشمهندس المحاضرة الخامسة والسادسة ياريت تنزلهم 
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره السادسه وهي كانت بعنوان الجسات حصل مشكله في اللنك .والمحاضره السادسه بعنوان سند جوانب الحفر كانت مدتها كبيره جدا وعلشان احول الفيديو وبعدين ارفعه هياخد حوالي 6 ساعات ومش عندي الوقت ده لذلك هقسمها علي كذا جزء من الاول تاني .ان شاء الله اليوم هينزل اول جزء من المحاضره 6 والجزء التاني من المحاضره 7 كيفيه التوقيع


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (26 أغسطس 2013)

هى محاضرات الخامسة والسادسة فين؟


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (26 أغسطس 2013)

اوك شكرا يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره السادسه 
الجزء الاول 
سند جوانب الحفر باستخدام pile wall and sheet pile 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bFsJ88
*يتبقي جزئين فيها ان شاء الله نستكملهم


----------



## الساهر الحائر (27 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمداحمد5 (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mena23_23 (27 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره السادسه
> الجزء الاول
> سند جوانب الحفر باستخدام pile wall and sheet pile
> http://www.gulfup.com/?bFsJ88
> *يتبقي جزئين فيها ان شاء الله نستكملهم



فييييييييييييييييييييييين المحاضرة الخامسة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره السابعه 
الجزء التاني 
كيفيه التوقيع كلا من القواعد وكيفيه توقيع الاعمده سواء قواعد منفصله او لبشه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?53734u4kb755bca


----------



## aelmostafa (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار المزيد منك ووفقك الله واعانك على استكمال ما بدأت


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يعينك 

بس انا مفهمتش اوى المحاضرة 4 الاعمال المساحيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 أغسطس 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يعينك
> 
> بس انا مفهمتش اوى المحاضرة 4 الاعمال المساحيه


حدد الجزء اللي مش فاهمه لانها 3 اجزاء (الميزان والتوتال وميزان الميه)واي نقطه في الجزء اللي مطلوبه ليتم توضيحها في المحاضره القادمه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضرات الناقصه هيتم رفعها تباعا ان شاء الله


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره السابعه
> الجزء التاني
> كيفيه التوقيع كلا من القواعد وكيفيه توقيع الاعمده سواء قواعد منفصله او لبشه
> http://www.mediafire.com/?53734u4kb755bca



جزاك الله خيرا ياريت باقى المحاضرات ترفعها ع الميديا فاير علشان نحافظ عليها مدة أطول ع الحساب بتاعنا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (28 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> حدد الجزء اللي مش فاهمه لانها 3 اجزاء (الميزان والتوتال وميزان الميه)واي نقطه في الجزء اللي مطلوبه ليتم توضيحها في المحاضره القادمه ان شاء الله




الميزان فى لغطبة عندى


----------



## ألمهندسة ألمدنية (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم......
جزاك الله خيرا على مثل هذا الموضوع المهم .....عندي الكثييييييييييير من الاسئلة مع الوقت ....
أنا متخرجة حديثا .و اريد فتح مكتب دراسات خاصة بيا و لكن يلزم 2 سنتين خبرة . بس في اي مكان تذهب للعمل و اكتساب الخبرة .عندهم سر المهنة كثير و لا تستطيع أخذ المعلومات الكافيةعاى الاعتماد على النفس و تتحمل مسؤولية المواطن :55:.
:11:فأرجو منكم أن لا تنسونا بالنصائح اللازمة .
:16:و شكرا ..


----------



## احمد بدة (29 أغسطس 2013)

*اتمني من الاشراف اضافه المحاضرات السابقه الي المشاركه الاولي للسهوله الحصول عليها​*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (29 أغسطس 2013)

روابط اخرى من رفعى 

http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7


http://www.gulfup.com/?lfFrSi


http://www.gulfup.com/?hTsBeJ


http://www.gulfup.com/?4EZlIJ


http://www.gulfup.com/?y3B2b7


http://www.gulfup.com/?jfxFzZ


http://www.gulfup.com/?KvqCnC

او
http://www.mediafire.com/download/spdu0sscdfuulvw/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84%D9%8A.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/64vtgkukfn2lyq5/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%87.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/00k8ddfwavhj281/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%87.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/w03khhkc3tjlkeg/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B9%D9%87.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/cdxuetxakl79lnq/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B3%D9%87_1.zip


http://www.mediafire.com/download/ag2gf5m52mjajhp/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B9%D9%87_1.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/cynotgi43pvwzp1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B9%D9%87_2.zip
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره التاسعه الجزء الاول 
تنفيذ الخوازيق بطريقه الحفر البريمي المستمر CFA
يتم توضيح فيها 1-كيفيه تحديد مناسيب الحفر سواء المرحله الاولي او التانيه2-طريقه التنفيذ هذا النوع.3-المشاكل التي سوف تواجهها في التنفيذ وحلها .والاحتياطات اثناء التنفيذ
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fi86f1h37yako1y/المحاضره_التاسعه.rar
يتبقي جزء منها 
وهو كيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بطريقه الحفر الدوار bored piles
**
هو فيه توضيح بسيط بس .تقريبا الشغل عندنا في الشركه شبه متوقف يدوب بروح كام ساعه وارجع البيت فانا بستغل هذه الامر ومحدش عارف الظروف هيحصل فيها بعد كده ممكن نشتغل 24 ساعه في 24 زي ما حصل في بعض مواقع الشركه .لذلك في بعض محاضرات بعديها لاني بقول نقول حاجه اهم يعني مثلا عديت المحاضره الثامنه بعنوان نجاره القواعد وقولت محاضره الخوازيق اهم منها لانك مش هتلاقي معلومات متوفره عنها .وان شاء الله هنستكمل المحاضرات التي تم تفويتها علي اقصي حاجه يوم السبت القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد الله 2012 (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (29 أغسطس 2013)

اين المحاضرة 5 و الجزء التانى من المحاضرة 6 و المحاضرة 8 ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (29 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره التاسعه الجزء الاول
> تنفيذ الخوازيق بطريقه الحفر البريمي المستمر CFA
> يتم توضيح فيها 1-كيفيه تحديد مناسيب الحفر سواء المرحله الاولي او التانيه2-طريقه التنفيذ هذا النوع.3-المشاكل التي سوف تواجهها في التنفيذ وحلها .والاحتياطات اثناء التنفيذ
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/fi86f1h37yako1y/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%B6%D8%B1%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%87.rar
> ...


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ulWn2x​


----------



## لطفى ناجى (30 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن ترفعلنا المحاضرات اللى ناقصه يا باشمهندس لو سمحت 
المحاضرة 5 و الجزء التانى من المحاضرة 6 و المحاضرة 8 ​


----------



## احمد قمصان (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد علي المجهود .. بس ايه التفسير ان المحاضرات مش كامله او بمعني اصح عشوائيه ؟؟؟


----------



## midobeso88 (30 أغسطس 2013)

البشمهندس بيرفع المحاضرات المهمة الاول عشان ممكن ميبقاش فاضى بعد كده


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره رقم 8 الجزء الاول 
بعنوان نجاره القواعد وايضا كيفيه عمل خنزيره لاي شكل سواء ارض شكل شبه منحرف او اي شكل وايضا نقطه مهمه لازم الناس تعرفها وهي كيفيه التعامل مع مشرف الموقع 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pei465wsgsh0xxk
**جاري استكمال الاجزاء الناقصه ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 أغسطس 2013)

المحاضره رقم 9 الجزء التاني 
تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles

نتعرف فيها علي مميزات وعيوب هذه النوع .وطريقه التنفيذ.....
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gxmmrg9a2r6vn99/المحاضره+التاسعه+الجزء+التاني.rar
*يتبقي الجزء الثالث .اختبار التحميل .تنفيذ الهامات


----------



## محمد مورو (31 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 9 الجزء التاني
> تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
> نتعرف فيها علي مميزات وعيوب هذه النوع .وطريقه التنفيذ.....
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gxmmrg9a2r6vn99
> *يتبقي الجزء الثالث .اختبار التحميل .تنفيذ الهامات



الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 9 الجزء التاني
> تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
> نتعرف فيها علي مميزات وعيوب هذه النوع .وطريقه التنفيذ.....
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gxmmrg9a2r6vn99
> *يتبقي الجزء الثالث .اختبار التحميل .تنفيذ الهامات



الجزء الاخير اتمسح ياهندسة


----------



## محمد مورو (31 أغسطس 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 8 الجزء الاول
> بعنوان نجاره القواعد وايضا كيفيه عمل خنزيره لاي شكل سواء ارض شكل شبه منحرف او اي شكل وايضا نقطه مهمه لازم الناس تعرفها وهي كيفيه التعامل مع مشرف الموقع
> http://www.mediafire.com/?pei465wsgsh0xxk
> **جاري استكمال الاجزاء الناقصه ان شاء الله


 الرابط لايعمل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 أغسطس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> الجزء الاخير اتمسح ياهندسة



الروابط تعمل الان


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 أغسطس 2013)

لم يتلف محتاج تعمل له اكتيفيت بيبعت ليك كود ع الايميل وانت تكتبه


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 أغسطس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> لم يتلف محتاج تعمل له اكتيفيت بيبعت ليك كود ع الايميل وانت تكتبه



جزاك الله خيرا .تم التفعيل


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييلاا وجاري التحميل 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 8 الجزء الاول
> بعنوان نجاره القواعد وايضا كيفيه عمل خنزيره لاي شكل سواء ارض شكل شبه منحرف او اي شكل وايضا نقطه مهمه لازم الناس تعرفها وهي كيفيه التعامل مع مشرف الموقع
> http://www.mediafire.com/?pei465wsgsh0xxk
> **جاري استكمال الاجزاء الناقصه ان شاء الله


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77hQC2​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 9 الجزء التاني
> تنفيذ خوازيق الحفر الدوار bored piles
> 
> نتعرف فيها علي مميزات وعيوب هذه النوع .وطريقه التنفيذ.....
> ...


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?GjpPVR​


----------



## محمد سنبله (1 سبتمبر 2013)

المحاضره رقم 6 الجزء التاني 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system 
تحتوي علي كيفيه السند باستخدام pile wall ومشكله عمود الجار
http://www.mediafire.com/?gzshduis5t6n6tg
**يتبقي ان شاء الله diaphram wall and h pile


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هى المحاضرة 5 فين


----------



## mohamed elfeky (1 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره رقم 6 الجزء التاني
> سند جوانب الحفر shoring system
> تحتوي علي كيفيه السند باستخدام pile wall ومشكله عمود الجار
> http://www.mediafire.com/?gzshduis5t6n6tg
> **يتبقي ان شاء الله diaphram wall and h pile


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Q13deJ​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهووود رااائع


----------



## اسراء اسامه (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هي الدوره كام محاضره


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لسه البشمهندس بيشرح و يرفع المحاضرات لم تحدد بعد


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه رايكم لو نمسك تسليح العناصر الانشائه كلها الاول وبعد كده نكلم عن النجاره باعتبار التسليح هياخد وقت كبير


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ياباشا معاك فى اى حاجه


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (2 سبتمبر 2013)

تمام يابشمهندس


----------



## midobeso88 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشى ياهندسه التسليح اهم طبعا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من راى نمسك حاجه حاجه احسن لكل عنصر انشائى


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## aelmostafa (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يا باشا اللى انت شايفه على حسب ظروفك واحنا معاك فى اى حاجه


----------



## مشروع م.حسن غنايم (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أستاذي الكريم  ... سأبدأ في الإستماع لدروسك الكريمة بشغف ^_^


----------



## mohamed elfeky (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف الأصلح واحنا معاك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا رب


----------



## ahmed abas (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## taha ahmd (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يباركلك


----------



## توررس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كللللللللللنا معااااااااااااااك يا هندسه 
دووووووووووووووووس


----------



## ahmad rezk (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس


----------



## محمد عيد باشا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود كبير رائع


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه و نريد التكملة 

طلب صغير ( ممكن حضرتك تعمل محضرات shop drawing لان شرح حضرتك محترم )


----------



## خلف حسين (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله من فضلة وعطائه


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## احمد عادل شبل (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## توررس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_kareem.rizk (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه على المجهود الرائع ده
بس بقيت الفيديوهات هتنزل امتى؟؟؟؟


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (8 سبتمبر 2013)

متتاخرش علينا يا هندسه ...الله معك


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الله معك يا هنسه وياريت حضرتك تكمل


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ياريت روابط الدوره تكون علي موقع جولف احسن في التحميل واسرع 

وياريت لو الروابط تكون في اول بيدج


----------



## aymnengineer (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله في عملكم ونرجو رفع المحاضرة الخامسة وشكرا


----------



## said ebeid (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس ولكن بسبب اراء الاخرين انا مش عارف احمل اى رابط وهل التغير فى العنوان فقط ولا فى الشرح نفسه....


----------



## said ebeid (11 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يزيدك ايمانا كلام جميل جدا


----------



## مهندسة/مدنية (11 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع روعه ..وربي يرفقكم للمزيد ان شاء الله ولأني مهندسه متخرجه حديثا سيفيدني جدا هذا الموضوع لذلك شكرا جزيلا لك أستاذ...


----------



## said ebeid (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ....

ولكن اين المحاضره الخامسه يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه يا هندسه انت فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الضباره (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسف علي التاخير .انا جهزت ثلاث محاضرات هيتم رفعهم ان شاء الله خلال يومين نظرا لو جود مشكله عندي في الانترنت


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (19 سبتمبر 2013)

تنفيذ الميزانيه الشبكيه في الموقع 
وي ريت الزملاء تركز عليها جدا لانها مهمه جدا وفيه اهيميه خطيره جدا للميزانيه الشبكيه للاسف هذا السبب يجهله الكثير وتسبب في بعض الاحيان كوارث (هنعرف اضراره هذا الخطا في المحاضره الخامسه ان شاء الله )
http://www.gulfup.com/?Chv1fR


----------



## aelmostafa (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار المحاضره الخامسه وكذلك المحاضره الثامنه الجزء الثانى


----------



## زهراء صلاح (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزيت عنا خيرا *,,,,


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اسف علي التاخير 
الجزء الثاني من الدوره 
1-الاساسات السطحيه 
*المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5gkoxle8fkv5y0z


----------



## aelmostafa (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير ولكن لى استفسار بسيط هل تم الانتهاء من الجزء الاول من الدوره وان كان انتهى فهل يوجد المحاضره الخامسه وكذلك الثامنه الجزء الثانى


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 سبتمبر 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير ولكن لى استفسار بسيط هل تم الانتهاء من الجزء الاول من الدوره وان كان انتهى فهل يوجد المحاضره الخامسه وكذلك الثامنه الجزء الثانى


هي المحاضرات كلها تدور في التنفيذ وفكره عمل جزء تاني موضوع تنظيم مش اكثر .وبعد الانتهاء ان شاء الله من الدوره نهائيا هيتم ترتيب جميع المحاضرات من اول الجسات الي التشطيب .اما بالنسبه للجزء الاول فيه المحاضره الخامسه ومحاضره اخري تقريبا السابعه هيكون فيها جزء ثالث .اما المحاضره الثامنه الجزء الثاني كانت هتكون عن تسليح القواعد وانا فصلت التلسليح في الجزء التاني والقواعد بلاد من كانت محاضره واحده هتكون 4 محاضرات 
*قد يكون الامر غير منظم بالدرجه المطلوبه لكن ما هي الا محاوله للمساعده بسيطه اقدمها لزملائي


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نتابع 
الجزء الثاني من الدوره 
1-الاساسات السطحيه 
*المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/41bq9o5uimmyapg/التانيه_الجزء_التاني.rar
*******
الاساسات السطحيه ان شاء الله هتكون اربع محاضرات وتم الاستفاضه جدا في الشرح لتغطيه كل جزئيه لذلك لازم تسمع ال 4 محاضرات لان كل محاضره بتكمل التانيه علشان تكتمل الرؤيا وتغطي الموضوع عندك


----------



## aelmostafa (23 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هي المحاضرات كلها تدور في التنفيذ وفكره عمل جزء تاني موضوع تنظيم مش اكثر .وبعد الانتهاء ان شاء الله من الدوره نهائيا هيتم ترتيب جميع المحاضرات من اول الجسات الي التشطيب .اما بالنسبه للجزء الاول فيه المحاضره الخامسه ومحاضره اخري تقريبا السابعه هيكون فيها جزء ثالث .اما المحاضره الثامنه الجزء الثاني كانت هتكون عن تسليح القواعد وانا فصلت التلسليح في الجزء التاني والقواعد بلاد من كانت محاضره واحده هتكون 4 محاضرات
> *قد يكون الامر غير منظم بالدرجه المطلوبه لكن ما هي الا محاوله للمساعده بسيطه اقدمها لزملائي



شكرا على التوضيح وجزاك الله عنا خيرا واعانك على استكمال ما بدأت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نتابع 
الجزء الثاني 
الاساسات السطحيه 
*المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4701rgtfag0myp5/الثالثه_الجزء_الثاني.rar


----------



## genius2020 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم 
الف شكر على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك
يريت حضرتك ترتب المحاضرات من الاول علشان فى لغبطه
فى الجزء الاول والتانى تريب مش اكتر


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 سبتمبر 2013)

genius2020 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> الف شكر على المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك
> يريت حضرتك ترتب المحاضرات من الاول علشان فى لغبطه
> فى الجزء الاول والتانى تريب مش اكتر


ان شاء الله خلال يومين هنزل المحاضره الخامسه .والرابعه الجزء التاني وارتبهم في مشاركه واحده بحيث يبقي كل كذا محاضره تبع موضوع معين يعني الخوازيق تبقي جزء الاساسات السطحيه جزء وهكذا


----------



## aelmostafa (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم ولكن هناك مشكله فى المحاضره الثالثه الجزء الثانى وذلك انها تشتغل جيدا لغايت الدقيقه 52:24 ثم تظهر شاشه سوداء من غير صوت وذلك حتى نهايه المحاضره مع العلم ان مده المحاضره 59:50 فهل هناك مشكله فى اخر 7 دقائق ام ماذا ارجو المراجعه وان كان كذلك نتعشم فى حضرتك ان تعيد رفعها


----------



## aelmostafa (25 سبتمبر 2013)

وكذلك المحاضره الثانيه الجزء الثانى تشتغل جيدا الى الدقيقه 01:01:38 ثم تظهر شاشه سوداء بدون صوت وذلك حتى اخرالمحاضره التى مدتها 01:04:59 نرجو المراجعه والرد وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> وكذلك المحاضره الثانيه الجزء الثانى تشتغل جيدا الى الدقيقه 01:01:38 ثم تظهر شاشه سوداء بدون صوت وذلك حتى اخرالمحاضره التى مدتها 01:04:59 نرجو المراجعه والرد وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع



هو حصل مشكله في برنامج التسجيل ولم اكن اعلم فكنت اسجل ولكن الربنامج لا يظهر اي شئ .لكن يوجد في كل محاضره كام دقيقه كما ذكرت فيها مشكله تظهر شاشه سوداء وانا اعدت شرح هذه الدقائق في المحاضره الرابعه.ونوهت عن ذلك في بدايه المحاضره الرابعه .ومشكور علي المتابعه


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 سبتمبر 2013)

نتابع 
الجزء الثاني من الدوره 
1-الاساسات السطحيه 
*الرابعه والاخيره (هذه المحاضره بها الدقائق التي لم تظهر في المحاضرتين السابقتنين )
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dn7j32uead25kgy/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B9%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D8%B2%D8%A1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A.rar
ونبدا جزء جديد باذن الله 
اتمني تعليق حضراتكم في اسلوب الشرح وطريقه العرض لكي يتم ملاشاه الاخطاء في الاجزاء القادمه **اسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## almohandesw (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكررررر علي المجهود الكبير ده 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
و ارجو متابعة الدقائق التي لم تظهر في التسجيل اولا بأول 
و اعادة شرح الكام دقيقه الي ظهروا اسود في المحاضرة التانيه والتالته الجزء الثاني 
شكراااا


----------



## beshoy111 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تشرح تنفيذ البلاطة الهولو بلوك الاول احسن ملهاش شرح على النت خالص وباسلوبك الرائع هنفهمها مع حضرتك وهتفيد المهندسين الحديثى تخرج جدا


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عودا الي الجزء الاول 
المحاضره الخامسه (اعمال الجسات )اتمني الزملاء يركزوا علي هذا الجزء والشرح باستفاضه جدا في هذا الجزء الهام 
الجزء الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/?5f108avsyydd904
*بعد الانتهاء من هذا الجزء ان شاء الله سيتم ترتيب المحاضرات من الاول الي الاخر تحت مسمي اجزاء لتلاشي عمليه تشتيت الزملاء


----------



## messi333 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

معاك ياكبير ف اي حاجة , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer ghaly (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عودا الي الجزء الاول 
المحاضره الخامسه (اعمال الجسات )اتمني الزملاء يركزوا علي هذا الجزء والشرح باستفاضه جدا في هذا الجزء الهام 
الجزءالثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7n60e65nky3prbc/المحاضره_الخامسه_2.rar


----------



## mohamed zehiry (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا على هذا العمل المميز


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عندى سؤال يا هندسه ازاى اعمل خلطة (مكونات من ماء و اسمنت و زلط و رمل ) لتحقق fcu = 250 , fcu=350 , fcu =400 و هكذا و بناءا عن ايه اختار للمبنى fcu معينة


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

thx a lot


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مرام11 (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً:34:


----------



## aelmostafa (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع ومكملين معاك وربنا يقدرك على استكمال ما بدأت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وصدقه جاريه لك


----------



## eng.ali_omrany (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يحفظك مهندس محمد سنبلة​


----------



## Hosam Abu Elfetoh (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هى افضل تربه تاسيس ؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 سبتمبر 2013)

تابع الجزء الاول 
محاضره رقم 5 الجزء الرابع
خاصه بكيفيه حساب قدره التحمل 
كيفيه تحديد منسوب التاسيس
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzbbcijcrg55ddy/الخامسه_4.rar


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (29 سبتمبر 2013)

عندى سؤال يا هندسه ازاى اعمل خلطة (مكونات من ماء و اسمنت و زلط و رمل ) لتحقق fcu = 250 , fcu=350 , fcu =400 و هكذا و بناءا عن ايه اختار للمبنى fcu معينة ? 

ما هى افضل تربه تاسيس ؟

​


​


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 سبتمبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> عندى سؤال يا هندسه ازاى اعمل خلطة (مكونات من ماء و اسمنت و زلط و رمل ) لتحقق fcu = 250 , fcu=350 , fcu =400 و هكذا و بناءا عن ايه اختار للمبنى fcu معينة ?
> اولا الاجابه علي النقطه الاولي فيه جزئين
> 1_لو بتعمل مشروع صغير اي لا يوجد مواصفات وهنا يتم تحديد النسب بالخبره ووجدت تلك النسب هي
> *الرمل =0.4م3
> ...



والسلام عليكم


----------



## aelmostafa (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد ولكن ألاحظ ان حضرتك قمت بتنزيل المحاضره الخامسه الجزء الاول ثم الثانى ثم الرابع فهل هناك جزء ثالث لم يتم تنزيله بعد ام انه خطأ فى ترتيب الاجزاء


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد ولكن ألاحظ ان حضرتك قمت بتنزيل المحاضره الخامسه الجزء الاول ثم الثانى ثم الرابع فهل هناك جزء ثالث لم يتم تنزيله بعد ام انه خطأ فى ترتيب الاجزاء



واضح اني نسيت ارفع الثالثه هرفعها اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## aelmostafa (30 سبتمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> واضح اني نسيت ارفع الثالثه هرفعها اليوم ان شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وأعانك الله على استكمال ما بدأت ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng.wsa (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kiloNewton (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و في انتظار المحاضرات القادمه


----------



## engmohamedkamaal (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## thelosttreasure (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس طلب بسيط اذا سمحت ممكن ترفع لنا ملفات الدورة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## suhaibbb (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (2 أكتوبر 2013)

نتابع المحاضره رقم 5 
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?kcaw83fn8cpe91x
****
سوف يتم ترتيب المشاركات الان لتجميع جميع المحاضرات في مشاركه واحده


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يقف المهندس علي ارض صلبه وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JKc7Ai
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FBbyv2
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5f108avsyydd904/المحاضره_الخامسه_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7n60e65nky3prbc/المحاضره_الخامسه_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kcaw83fn8cpe91x/5_3.rar
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzbbcijcrg55ddy/الخامسه_4.rar
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bFsJ88
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzshduis5t6n6tg/المحاضره+السادسه+_2.rar
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fi86f1h37yako1y/المحاضره+التاسعه.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gxmmrg9a2r6vn99/المحاضره+التاسعه+الجزء+التاني.rar
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jCl3rw
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/53734u4kb755bca/المحاضره+السابعه+_2.zip
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pei465wsgsh0xxk/المحاضره+الثامنه+_الجزء+الاول.rar
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5gkoxle8fkv5y0z/الاولي_.الجزء_التاني.zip
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/41bq9o5uimmyapg/التانيه_الجزء_التاني.rar
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4701rgtfag0myp5/الثالثه_الجزء_الثاني.rar
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dn7j32uead25kgy/الرابعه_الجزء_التاني.rar
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qmw9tygd9hsucvf/الاعمده_1.zip
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l1ehpw7qxxc90o5/الاعمده_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/08cmlyosd30y08f/الاعمده_3.rar
*ربنا يقدر لنا لنكمل ما تم البدا فيه. و الله اسال ان يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط ويكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
*لا اريد شكر ولكني احتاج دعوه بظهر الغيب تكون خالصه 
**اطلب من الاشراف اضافه هذه المشاركه الي الصفحه الاولي وحذف كل ما في المشاركه الاولي 
والله الموفق

م محمد سنبل


----------



## genius2020 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## aelmostafa (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على ترتيب المحاضرات وتجميعها وفى انتظار المزيد منك ان شاء الله واعانك الله على استكمال ما بدأت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almohandesw (3 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
لكن هل توجد محاضرة بعنوان : المحاضرة الثامنة الجزء الثاني ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 أكتوبر 2013)

almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يجازيك كل خير
> لكن هل توجد محاضرة بعنوان : المحاضرة الثامنة الجزء الثاني ؟؟؟


هي المحاضره الثامنه الجزء الاول كانت نجاره القواعد والثامنه الجزء التاني كانت الحداده وتم شرح المحاضره الثامنه الجزء الثاني خلال اربع محاضرات تحت عنوان الجزء الثاني


----------



## ashrafnasr (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويرضيك ويرضا عنك وياريت باقي الروابط للمحاضرات لو سمحت حضرتك


----------



## almohandesw (3 أكتوبر 2013)

تمام جزاك الله كل خير 
في انتظار باقي الشرح الجميل ده


----------



## ahmed7788 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## هشام الموجى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس هى فين المحاضرة الخامسة الجزء الثالث و عايزين من حضرتك شرح تنفيذ الهولو بلوك والبانلد Hollow block Banelled beam


----------



## هشام الموجى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس هى فين المحاضرة الخامسة الجزء الثالث و عايزين من حضرتك شرح تنفيذ الهولو بلوك والبانلد Hollow block و Banelled beam​
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أكتوبر 2013)

للتوضيح .
1-تم ترتيب الاجزاء بحيث يكون كل موضوع تحت جزء منفصل والقادم هيكون كذلك ان شاء الله يعني الدرس القادم ان شاء الله عن السلالم هيكون تحت بند الجزء السابع وبعد كده البلاطات تحت الجزء الثامن 
2-لو فيه اي محاضره هيتم اضافتها هيتم وضعها تحت الجزء المخصص لها بمعني اليوم ان شاء الله هرفع اخر محاضرتين في تنفيذ الاعمده هيتم وضعها تحت بند تكمله الجزء السادس
3-جميع المحاضرات السابقه كامله وانسوا حكايه الترتيب القديم يعني خلاص مفيش محاضره 5-2 و 5-3 وهنمشي علي الترتيب المذكور
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده 
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3xbt6n0oyw3ehs1
*يتبقي نقطه صغيره في الاعمده ان شاء الله هتكون في بدايه جزء السلالم لان البرنامج وقف اثناء الشرح فجاه
*اتمني الاشراف يضيف المحاضرتين علي الجزء السادس في المشاركه الاولي


----------



## crash3000 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس على المجهود دا والله 

بس روابط ميديافير بطيئه اوى ومش بتحمل ياريت لو ترفع على gulfup 

انا بقالى ساعتين بحمل فى روابط الاعمده ومش عارف والله


----------



## said ebeid (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انا والله مش عارف اقول ايه على مجهود حضرتك الرائع وكتير هيفدنى هذا الموضوع لاننى لا استطيع النزول الى المواقع بسبب العمل ورابنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ويبارك لك فى اسرتك ومالك وصحتك...ويرزقك بما تتمنى انشاء الله.


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (5 أكتوبر 2013)

المحاضره الرابعه ​http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar


مش شغال اللينك


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 أكتوبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> المحاضره الرابعه ​
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
> 
> 
> مش شغال اللينك


اللنك شغال ,لسه مجربه .ممكن تفتحه من متصفح اخر


----------



## م / رامى عقل (5 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود مشكور يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## مجدى مكرم. (5 أكتوبر 2013)

انا سجلت فى الموقع مخصوص عشان اقولك الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر انا بستفاد من محاضراتك جدا


----------



## En.El Seidy (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه ​


----------



## mohammed.chost (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## almohandesw (7 أكتوبر 2013)

منتظرين باقي الشرح


----------



## zero call (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بعد اذنك يابشمهندس ياريت حضرتك تعرفنا ازاى نستلم اعمال التشطيبات ...... فى المحاضرات القادمه


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (7 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت حضرتك تعمل محاضرات فى تشطيبات


----------



## هشام الموجى (7 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت فعلا محاضرات فى التشطيبات


----------



## 3pecial (7 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت فعلا محاضرات فى التشطيبات


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (8 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني انا احمل الفيديوهات اللي ف اول الموضوع بترتيبها وخلاص


----------



## 3pecial (8 أكتوبر 2013)

eng-abd el motaal قال:


> يعني انا احمل الفيديوهات اللي ف اول الموضوع بترتيبها وخلاص



ايوه يا بشمهندس ويبقا فيديوهين فى الاعمده 4- 5 حملهم من الصفحات اللى فى الاخر


----------



## الهانتر (8 أكتوبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## M.mano (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

هو حصل لخبطه عندي بعد الترتيب الجديد يا بشمهندس

انا اخر حاجه منزلها المحاضره 8 الجزء الاول و بعد كده 4 محاضرات الجزء التاني

ممكن اعرف ايه المحاضره اللي بعد كده عشان اقدر اتابع مع حضرتك و شكرا


----------



## م.محمود الخطيب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مسجل مخصوص عشان اقولك ألف شكر يا بشمهندس
وجزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك


----------



## almohandesw (10 أكتوبر 2013)

فينك يا هندسة يارب تكون بخير 
منتظرين عودتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هنستكمل اليوم ان شاء الله محاضرات تنفيذ السلم


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 أكتوبر 2013)

elsissy قال:


> هو حصل لخبطه عندي بعد الترتيب الجديد يا بشمهندس
> 
> انا اخر حاجه منزلها المحاضره 8 الجزء الاول و بعد كده 4 محاضرات الجزء التاني
> 
> ممكن اعرف ايه المحاضره اللي بعد كده عشان اقدر اتابع مع حضرتك و شكرا



فيه محاضرات الاعمده 5 محاضرات ....وفيه محاضرات الجسات اللي هي كانت المحاضره الخامسه وهي 4 محاضرات وفي التريبت الجديد تحت عنوان الجزء الثاني


----------



## محمد سيد 22 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجعل هذه الدوره في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس
معلش ياريت تكتب ترتيب الدروس علشان انا لسه داخل متابع معاكم ومتلخبط جدااااااا 
وجزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## اسراء اسامه (11 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سيد 22 قال:


> ربنا يجعل هذه الدوره في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس
> معلش ياريت تكتب ترتيب الدروس علشان انا لسه داخل متابع معاكم ومتلخبط جدااااااا
> وجزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


حضرتك المحاضرات كلها موجوده في اول صفحه ما عدا محاضرتين موجودين في احد الصفحات الاخيره


----------



## mohamed diad (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا سمعت المخاضرات لحد الاعمال المساحيه بصراحه مش فاهم اى حاجه فى شرح الاعمال المساحيه فى الميزان !!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 أكتوبر 2013)

mohamed diad قال:


> انا سمعت المخاضرات لحد الاعمال المساحيه بصراحه مش فاهم اى حاجه فى شرح الاعمال المساحيه فى الميزان !!!!!!!!



ان شاء الله هيتم توضيح جزء المساحه تاني في تنفيذ البلاطات الخرسانيه


----------



## محمد سنبله (14 أكتوبر 2013)

م.محمود الخطيب قال:


> مسجل مخصوص عشان اقولك ألف شكر يا بشمهندس
> وجزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك



شكرا علي كلامتك الطيبه .وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا


----------



## 3pecial (14 أكتوبر 2013)

منتظرينك يا بشمهندس ما تغيبش علينا


----------



## crash3000 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هو كدا خلاص ياباشمهندس ولا ايه ......... هزعل جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ae46t7yu086h16r/السلم_1.rar


----------



## ant_gamal (16 أكتوبر 2013)

محاضرات مميزه
ياريت تتجمع ف الصفحه الاولي فقط


----------



## محمد سنبله (16 أكتوبر 2013)

اي زميل عنده سؤال في المحاضرات السابقه .يتفضل به او اي تعليق او اضافه .لتعظيم الاستفاده وخلق نوع من التفاعل


----------



## messi333 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير الجزااااااااء , وجعل الجنة مثوااااااك


----------



## ياسر. (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا كثيرا فى انتظار البلاطات


----------



## mhmdhsen (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وكل عام وانت بخير .. وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## Terminator 2013 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا , موضوعك متميز وفريد من نوعه على المنتديات ويكفى انه يغنى عن بعض المستغلين لضعف حديثى التحرج فى التنفيذ , ممن يقومون بعمل دورات التنفيذ فى قاعات مكيفه بمبالغ ماليه مبالغ فيها
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed mohameed (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا احب اشكرك يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع اللى حضرتك بتبذله فى المحاضرات
وربنا بجد يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ودايما كدا عون للمهندسين الجدد
انا عندى كام استفسار كدة فى الاعمدة
1- ازاى احدد الشرب فى الادوار المتكررة 
2- لما بحطط فى الادوار المتكررة اضمن ازاى ان المسافه اللى بين الخيط ووش العمود غير مائله 
يعنى اضمن ازاى ان الشريط عمودى على الخيط 
ونفس الموضوع بالنسبه للتحطيط العادى حضرتك شرحت فكرة التحطيط
لكن عايز اعرف ازاى لما اجى ابعد عن الاكس مسافه معينه انها عموديه على الاكس 
3- كنت قريت قبل كدة انه فى حاله عمود به كمرة طايرة حديد الكمرة يدخل فى العمود والصراحه لم افهم ما المقصود

وشكرااااا​


----------



## crash3000 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت ياباشمهندس ترفع على gulfup عشان الميديافير بطىء عندى اوى 
والف شكر ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أكتوبر 2013)

crash3000 قال:


> ياريت ياباشمهندس ترفع على gulfup عشان الميديافير بطىء عندى اوى
> والف شكر ياباشمهندس



ان شاء الله احد الزملاء هيرفع لك المحاضرات علي موقع الخليج gulf انا برفع علي الميديافير لانه بيساعدني انه بيستكمل الرفع فالمحاضره مساحتها كبيره والنت عندي مش سريع فبرفع نسبه واليوم التالي اكمل بقيه الرفع عكس موقع الخليج لو النت فصل ارجع ابدا من الاول


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 أكتوبر 2013)

تابع الجزء السابع 
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h93eydojo1d4op1/السلم-2.rar


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن يا هندسه ترفع لنا الصور الفديوهات المستخدمه في الشرح


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن با هندسه طريقه تصميم الكمره الربط في خوازيق سند جوانب الحفر لو كان في عمود 
لو كان في عمود مكان كمره الربط ازاي هعمله 
طرق نزح المياه الجوفيه امته اتوقف عن نزح المياه


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (19 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## baraka2003 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

نتمنى منك يا هندسة لو بالامكان شرح كيفية تنفيذ وحصر السلم الحلزونى ولك منى خالص الشكر داعين الله ان يجازيك كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## the egyption (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تشرح لنا طريقة تنفيذ السلم الدائرى


----------



## اسامه نوري (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اذا امكن اريد المصطلحات المصريه ومعناها بالمصطلحات العراقيه*



محمد سنبله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه
> -اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل
> مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
> ...



اذا امكن اريد المصطلحات المصريه ومعناها بالمصطلحات العراقيه


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (21 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعمل محاضرات لحصر الكميات خرسانه و حديد لان المحاضرات على النت فى هذا الموضوع ضيعفه للغايه يعتبر مفيش 
يا ريت حضرتك تفدنا فى الحصر فى كام محاضرة فى الوقت القريب


----------



## messi333 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزااااااااااك الله كل خير ياهندسة ع المجهود الوفير دة ربنا يبارك فيك ..


----------



## اسنات العراقية (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اسف علي التاخير
> الجزء الثاني من الدوره
> 1-الاساسات السطحيه
> *المحاضره الاولي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5gkoxle8fkv5y0z


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJBk2b​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تابع الجزء السابع
> تنفيذ السلم
> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/h93eydojo1d4op1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85-2.rar


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jy5RPw​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الجزء السابع
> تنفيذ السلم
> المحاضره الاولي
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ae46t7yu086h16r/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85_1.rar


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?CxTBHm​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده
> المحاضره الرابعه
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
> المحاضره الخامسه
> ...


روابط اخرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PUOPtZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?vVpfwa​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع المحاضره رقم 5
> الجزء الثالث
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kcaw83fn8cpe91x
> ****
> سوف يتم ترتيب المشاركات الان لتجميع جميع المحاضرات في مشاركه واحده


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yJxJEJ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تابع الجزء الاول
> محاضره رقم 5 الجزء الرابع
> خاصه بكيفيه حساب قدره التحمل
> كيفيه تحديد منسوب التاسيس
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/gzbbcijcrg55ddy/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%87_4.rar


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?oRozty​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع
> الجزء الثاني من الدوره
> 1-الاساسات السطحيه
> *المحاضره الثانيه
> ...


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ySqYuZ​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع
> الجزء الثاني
> الاساسات السطحيه
> *المحاضره الثالثه
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/4701rgtfag0myp5/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D8%B2%D8%A1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A.rar


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n5wGqq​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> نتابع
> الجزء الثاني من الدوره
> 1-الاساسات السطحيه
> *الرابعه والاخيره (هذه المحاضره بها الدقائق التي لم تظهر في المحاضرتين السابقتنين )
> ...


رابط اخر 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QpIuhf​


----------



## shnider22 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سنبله (24 أكتوبر 2013)

ان شاء الله غدا الجمعه سوف يتم الاستكمال وسوف يتم ان شاء الله تجهيز عدد من المحاضرات في البلاطات .والاجابه علي الاسئله


----------



## aelmostafa (24 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ان شاء الله غدا الجمعه سوف يتم الاستكمال وسوف يتم ان شاء الله تجهيز عدد من المحاضرات في البلاطات .والاجابه علي الاسئله


فى انتظارك يا بشمهندس محمد وجعل الله هذا العمل صدقه جاريه لك وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Zmalah (24 أكتوبر 2013)

هيا الدورة مش مرفوعة كلها على موقع الخليج ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kfbwuocm3lhpt34/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8tkm1w6hbko8hgf/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_2.zip
اعمال الحداده 
*تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2hpy0v0yib9hyre/h_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1nfwe5udccorure/H_B_2.rar
*
تم تغطيه الموضوع بالكامل في الهوردي والنجاره وطبقا للكود المصري يتبقي نقاط صغيره في النجاره وهي كيفيه حساب كميه الخشب والهوردي كيفيه حصر البلوكات 
*ان شاء الله نستكمل في القريب البلاطات السولد والفلات وقدا بدات في السولد لكن الامر يحتاج وقت لكي يتم توثيق كل معلومه من الكود وايضا الصور 
*محاضره السلم الدائري تم تجهيزها علي رفعها وسوف يتم رفعها قريبا ان شاء الله 
*احتمال كبير تكون المحاضرات القادمه يوم الجمعه القادم ان شاء الله لاني مشغول في هذه الفتره 
اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## messi333 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم , ان يجعل هذا العمل صالحا ولوجهه خالصا ..
جزاااااااااك الله كل خير ياهندسة ووفقك الي مايحبة ويرضاة وجعل هذا العمل ف ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## 3pecial (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااا يا هندسه ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## cr710 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد انت شخصية محترمة فعلا ...والاجمل انك لا تبخل علينا بأي معلومات 
اتمني من حضرتك شرح محاضرات في حصر الكميات لاني متاكد ان حضرتك هتكون متميز فية 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Terminator 2013 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م.محمود الخطيب (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ألف شكر وربنا يعينك


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (25 أكتوبر 2013)

يا ريت محضرات عن حصر الكميات يا هندسه ( خرسانات و حديد) مفيش مواضيع عليها فى النت كويسه حاجه كويسه لحضرتك و هتفيد ناس كتييييييير 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (25 أكتوبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> يا ريت محضرات عن حصر الكميات يا هندسه ( خرسانات و حديد) مفيش مواضيع عليها فى النت كويسه حاجه كويسه لحضرتك و هتفيد ناس كتييييييير
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا


ان شاء الله نخلص ما بدانا فيه وننتقل الي مواضيع جديده وان شاء الله يكون هناك مفاجات


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 أكتوبر 2013)

تجميعه المحاضرات السابقه واتمني الاشراف اضافتها الي الصفحه الاولي مع بقيه المحاضرات 
نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده 
 المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
 المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3xbt6n0oyw3ehs1/%D8%B9_5.zip
 الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ae46t7yu086h16r/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85_1.rar
 المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h93eydojo1d4op1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85-2.rar
الجزء الثامن 
 تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
 المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kfbwuocm3lhpt34/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87+_1.rar
  المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8tkm1w6hbko8hgf/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86% D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_2.zip
*اعمال الحداده 
 تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
  المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2hpy0v0yib9hyre/h_1.rar
  المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1nfwe5udccorure/H_B_2.rar


----------



## mohamed diad (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng.wsa (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng / A.E (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمد سنبلة ونفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (26 أكتوبر 2013)

هو مفيش محاضرات للسلالم تانية يابشمهندس؟


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير (خير الناس انفعهم للناس )


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تجميعه المحاضرات السابقه واتمني الاشراف اضافتها الي الصفحه الاولي مع بقيه المحاضرات
> نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده
> المحاضره الرابعه
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
> ...


تم الرفع على ال gulfup

http://www.gulfup.com/?wQMGuL

http://www.gulfup.com/?rtYJwf

http://www.gulfup.com/?0nfwJ7

http://www.gulfup.com/?SvjqYm

http://www.gulfup.com/?Dlwui8

http://www.gulfup.com/?C4KDJ4

http://www.gulfup.com/?uzLUQW

http://www.gulfup.com/?upYzcM​


----------



## malekaid (27 أكتوبر 2013)

مهندس محمد الله يجزيك الخير ، ويحفظك ويرزقك ويبارك فيك ، ويوفقك في الدنيا والأخرة، 
لقد شاهدت الكثير الكثير من المحاضرات وقرأت الكثير من الكتب ، ولكن ما قمت به كان أكثر تميزا، 
والله أنا فخور وشكور لك ، رغم أني اعمل في التنفيذ منذ زمن ، ولكن ما عندك كثير وكثير جدا. 
شكرا لك ، أنا سوري ، ولكن أخوالي من مصر ، عاشت مصر لأن بها امثالك ...


----------



## eng mouhamad (27 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الهاشمي2030 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكرك الشكر الجزيل أستاذنا القدير المهندس محمد سنبله على هذا الجهد ولك جزيل الشكر والثواب لكن المحاضره الأولى في الجزء الثالث مش راضيه تتحمل أعتقد أنه في مشكله في الرابط وتقـــــــــــبل كامل تحياتي ............. من طالب لديك لم تلتقي به من قبل


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (27 أكتوبر 2013)

بش مهندس محمد سنبله هل يوجد ملفات مرافقة للدورة ؟؟​


----------



## ناصر العجمي (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*طيب*

جميل


----------



## ahmed mohameed (28 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس دورة ممتازة ودة دليل كبير انك مهندس ناجح
ربنا يباركلك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ارجو من حضرتك شرح تسليح السلم الثلاث قلبات وتوضيح ارتكاز القلبه الثانويه على القلبه الرئيسيه
وكذلك تسليح السلم الكابولى
وشكرااااا


----------



## madny (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك كل حرف الناس استفادت بيه ...بالتوفيق فيما هو قادم ...تحياتي
*​


----------



## Zmalah (28 أكتوبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم الرفع على ال gulfup
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?wQMGuL
> 
> ...



,,و السلام عليكم ,,,,
شكر خاص جدا للبشمهندس محمد لطفى وجزاه الله كل الخير والثواب عن هذا العمل الصالح وانفع بك الامة .. اللهم امين 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تحية وتعظيم واجلال للبشمهندس علاء عبدالحليم على المجهود الخرافى ف رفع الدورة على موقع الخليج وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير عما وفرته وسهلته على كل المهندسين من التواصل مع حضراتكم ,,, ولكم جزيل الشكر مرات عديدة ,,,,
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
بشمهندس علاء --ارجو مراجعة الروابط مرة اخرى لانه يبدو ان فر روابط ناقصة عند حضرتك على موقع الخليج ولو تفضلت مشكورا لو جمعتهم كلهم ف تعليق واحد اكرمك الله وسدد عنك خطاك اللهم امين ,,
. اخوكم المهندس \ احمد اسماعيل


----------



## civil en.ali (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس وربنا يجلعه ف ميزان حسنات حضرتك
ثانيا بطلب بس ياريت اداره المنتدي تضيف الفيديوهات الجديده اول باول ف اول الموضوع حتي يسهل الوصول اليها لان صعب بصراحه ادور ف كل صفحه ن لينكات لاي جزء مش موجود ف الاول وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكر الجميع علي كلامته الطيبه وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن 
هناك بعض التوضيحات
*يتبقي لنا حوالي 10 محاضرات اخري لكي ننهي تنفيذ الهيكل ثم نبدا مباشره ان شاء الله باعمال التشطيبات 
*حقيقه انا لا اطلع علي المحاضره بعد تسجيلها وبالامس راجعت المجموعه الاولي من المحاضرات ويوجد بعض المحاضرات الناقصه مثل تنفيذ هامات الخوازيق واعمال الحفر والاحلال ونزح المياه ان شاء الله مستمر في مراجعه المحاضرات بحيث اي نقص يتم اضافته واعتذر لكم علي هذا التقصير 
*تنفيذ السلم لم يكتمل بعد 
*الاسئله التي طرحها بعض الزملاء سوف يتم الاجابه عنها ان شاء الله في محاضره خاصه بالاسئله


----------



## messi333 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## ali sheva (30 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وفانتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (30 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الصراحة شرح حضرتك روعة وفيه معلومات جديدة ومهمة انا بقالى 4 سنين فى الفيلد وبتعلم وبستفيد من حضرتك ربنا يجزيك خير الجزاء انت مثل مشرف لينا كلنا جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك وذادك الله من علمه وفضله


----------



## aliabdoulwahab (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير على المجهود الكبير


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

لو ممكن ترتبوا المحاضرات وتكون على روابط gulf up


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الروابط كلها مرفوعه على ال gulfup انت بس تعب شوية وقلب فى الصفحات كلها ههههههههه


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (31 أكتوبر 2013)

@محمد سنبله 

يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا لوح مشاريع هولوبلوك اتوكاد 

و ياريت كمان لوح شوب درونج 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

يا باشمهندس علاء الباشمهندس محمد تقريبا كان مرتب الدورة فى ص 19 وفى لينكات ميديا فاير لو مكن تحولها جولف اب وتجمعها كلها فى شاركة واحدة يبقا وقف رائع من حضرتك وشئ جميل


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (31 أكتوبر 2013)

لو حضرتك تقولى طريقة احولها بيها الروابط لجولف اب وهساعد حضرتك فى اى شئ على الموقع يبقا تمام اووووووى


----------



## sherif_2007 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> @محمد سنبله
> 
> يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا لوح مشاريع هولوبلوك اتوكاد
> 
> ...



معك فى طلبك


----------



## bardiesy (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزي الله القائمين علي الملتقي خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mido_fox (1 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم يا بشمهندس محمد و ربنا يجزيك خير 
ان شاء الله الحلقات اللى بعد كده هتنزلها امتى حضرتك كنت قولت الجمعة


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

لو ممك حد يساعدنى ويقولى أحول روابط الميديا فاير ل جولف أب بعد أذنكم ؟


----------



## 3pecial (2 نوفمبر 2013)

محمدالطنوبى قال:


> لو ممك حد يساعدنى ويقولى أحول روابط الميديا فاير ل جولف أب بعد أذنكم ؟



اخى الكريم ما ينفعش تحول للجلف لانه لا يدعم خاصية الريموت ابلود لذالك يجب رفع الملف من على جهازك مباشرة 

ارجو اكون افادتك


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك طيب مفيش أى موقع يحول الميديا فاير لانى بجد صعوبة فى التحميل منه ؟


----------



## 3pecial (2 نوفمبر 2013)

محمدالطنوبى قال:


> ربنا يكرمك طيب مفيش أى موقع يحول الميديا فاير لانى بجد صعوبة فى التحميل منه ؟



اتفضل يا هندسه

http://vinaget.us/getmf/


----------



## وائل عطيه عامر (2 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس محمد وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

3pecial قال:


> اتفضل يا هندسه
> 
> http://vinaget.us/getmf/


 شكرا يا بشمهندس :28:


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (2 نوفمبر 2013)

باشمهندس محمد لو ممكن ترتيب المحاضرات الصحيح بعد أذنك


----------



## المهندسةمنن (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمد وف انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## براء ابوشيخة (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يسلم ايديك يا اخي . موضوعك متميز .
وفقنا واياك الله.


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## shemey (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء تعديل رابط المحاضرة الاولي الجزء الثالث 
لانه يوجد بالرابط فيروس


----------



## عمروالبروه (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mido_fox (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اين باقى المحاضرات يا بشمهندس محمد ياريت تقولنا هتنزلها امتى وربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## mido_fox (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بجد اشكرك جدا يا بشمهندس محمد انا استفدت جدا فى شغلى من شرحك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بعتذر جدا عن عدم عمل محاضرات الجمعه الماضيه كما وعدت ولكن حدثت ظروف عمل فكنت اسافر الي مقر اداره الشركه باستمرار فكان الامر مرهق جدا لم استطيع عمل اي شئ .لكن بدات في تسجيل عدد من المحاضرات وسوف تكون جاهزه يوم الجمعه القادم ان شاء الله 
دعواتكم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (5 نوفمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> انا بعتذر جدا عن عدم عمل محاضرات الجمعه الماضيه كما وعدت ولكن حدثت ظروف عمل فكنت اسافر الي مقر اداره الشركه باستمرار فكان الامر مرهق جدا لم استطيع عمل اي شئ .لكن بدات في تسجيل عدد من المحاضرات وسوف تكون جاهزه يوم الجمعه القادم ان شاء الله
> دعواتكم


جزاك الله كل خير وأعانك 
كنت بطلب من حضرتك ازاى اقيس قطعة ارض بالشريط وتقسيما لمثلثات والاوتار يارت توضحها


----------



## 3pecial (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ياريت توضحلنا تنفيذ اللبشه بشكل مفصل ونقاط توقيف الصب واكون شاكر لك


----------



## ali sheva (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوزين شرح ونصايح يوم الصب وازاي نستلم خرسانة جاهزة من الشركة ...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اشتركت فى المنتدى مخصوص عشان اشكر كلا من المهندس محمد لطفى سنبل و المهندس الرحمة المهداة الله يجازيكو خير


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن المهندس الرحمة المهداة لو يرسل الجزء 8 و الجزء 7 من دورة حسن قنديل ب mpa لان صوتهم متقطع بالsound واشكرك


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عندى ارض 16 * 13 الشارع الرئيسى على ال16 و الشارع الجانبى على 13 والبحرى ناحية الشارع الجانبى وعاوز اعمل المدخل من الجانبى وارسم شقتين ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على جهودك الطيبة يامهندس محمد سنبلة الله يعلي مراتبك كمان وكمان( ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك )


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكر الرحمة المهداة واشكر مهندس محمد لطفى


----------



## mido_fox (5 نوفمبر 2013)

فعلا مهندس محمد سنبل و الرحمة المهداة مواضيعهم ممتازة جدا وفادت ناس كتير ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ليوم الدين


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مره تانيه اشكر حضرتك يا بشمهندس جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير
بس هل حضرتك ممكن تعمل محاضرات حصر كميات


----------



## لافي 1 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mido_fox (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بشمهندس eng-abd el motaal فى محاضرات حصر كميات لبشمهندس بشندى على الرابط ده

https://www.facebook.com/notes/bash...ing/دورة-إعداد-مهندس-مكتب-فنى/191735274323793
​


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (5 نوفمبر 2013)

mido_fox قال:


> بشمهندس eng-abd el motaal فى محاضرات حصر كميات لبشمهندس بشندى على الرابط ده
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/bashandy-for-free-engineering-learning/%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%A5%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3-%D9%85%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A8-%D9%81%D9%86%D9%89/191735274323793
> ​



اوكي شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## mido_fox (6 نوفمبر 2013)

يا بشمهندس محمد سؤال فى السلم لو سمحت دلوقتى حضرتك قولت فى الاول ان ارتفاع اخر درجة فى السلم 15 و هننزل 5 فى الصدفة عشان التشطيب كله يبقى منسوب و طبعا اول درجة 20 يبقى كده فعلا منسوب البسطة هيزيد 5 سم لكن حضرتك قولت فى الاخر بنعمل اخر درجة 10 سم و اول درجة 20 سم و مع ذلك قولت ان الدفة هتعلى برده 5 سم طب ازاى و احنا اصلا عملنا اخر درجة دى 10 عشان المناسيب للصدفة متتغيرش و تفضل زى ما هى ؟


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (6 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس 
انا كان عندي كام استفسار ف اعمال الجسات ارجو الرد عليهم
1- اساسا ف الجسات بطلع ناتج الحفر لحد العمق اللي باخد عنده الجسه ولا يدوبك باخد العينه علي بعد اعماق مختلفه
2-ف الاعمال اليدويه للجسات لو هستخدم البلف مثلا لما بطلعه اخد منه جزء من التربه ويبقي ده العينه بتاعتي ولا بتعامل معاه ازاي ولو هاخد منه جزء هل باخد اللي ف النص ولا ايه
3-ف الاعمال الميكانيكيه ليه الماكينه بتاخد بينتونيت هل عشان التبريد ليها ولا ايه
4- ف الاعمال المكانييه انا فهمت ان المواسير اللي بتتربط ف الفلانجه هيا بس اللي بتتحرك وليس الجزء اللي بيبقي فوق هل هذا صحيح
5- ف الاعمال الميكانيكيه برده الكور بس اللي بيبقي فيه العينه لما بتطلع لكن المواسير اللي بيتنزل ده يدوبك للحفر فقط لكن مش فيها اي تربه صح كده ولا ايه
6- بالنسبه للتشميع يعني العينه تخرج الفها ف جرنال مثلا وبعدين احطها ف الشمع عشان الجرنال مش يروح من عليها وبعدين احطها ف الكيس ولا ايه
7- بالنسبه لمنسوب المياه الجوفيه اعرفه ازاي واراقبه ازاي لو بيتغير زي المد والجزر مثلا
8- بالنسبه لاختبار الاختراق القياسي هل فيه مشكله لو غيرت العامل اللي شغال ف حاله انه تعب ولا لازم اخد الدقات كلها ورا بعضها وليه
9-بالنسبه للاختبار ده برده كنت سمعت انه لايفضل انه يتعمل الا التربه الرمليه فقط يعني معني الكلام ده اني مش اعمله الا لما اطلع عينه رمل قدامي اما طالما بيطلع طين يبقي مش اعمله ما مدي صحه هذا الكلام
10-ممكن حضرتك تعمل محاضره لاختبارات لتربه المختلفه
اسف جدا ع الاطاله وشكرا جدااااا علي محهود حضرتك


----------



## amazkh (7 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود يستحق الشكر أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

أولا :جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرات فهى جهد مشكور ان شاء الله 
ثانيا :حضرتك تحيل على محاضرات لم تنزل مثل فى النجارة ذكرت انك عملت محاضرة فيها شرح مختصر لأنواع البلاطات وهو مالم ينزل 
وكذلك أحلت فى شرح الهوردى على انك شرحت الخرسانة السابقة الاجهاد وهو مالم أره أيضا .
فياريت تنزل هذه المحاضرات التى تشير اليها .وكمان ياريت لو ترفق الملفات مع كل محاضرة تستخدم فيها ملفات لتسهيل 
وأخيرا كما بدأت أولا (أو على حد تعبيرك نرجع مرجوعنا)جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 نوفمبر 2013)

نتباع الجزء الثامن
  تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
  تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/21am94p9amwvtju/S_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b6l6h3db732562h/S_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lz69l2ulvlyvb9h/S_3.rar
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tssbazj7bmm1kfh


----------



## mido_fox (8 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة والف الف شكر وعقبال الباقى ان شاء الله:75:


----------



## 3pecial (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali sheva (8 نوفمبر 2013)

المحاضرات نزلت اخيرا ^_^


----------



## engmohamedkamaal (8 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## En.El Seidy (9 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## yazeed120 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

لك مني جزيل الشكر وربنا يعطيك الف عافية على هذا المجهود وانشالله يكون 
في ميزان حسناتك 
:75:


----------



## En.El Seidy (9 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​إسم الدوره: دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
إعداد مهندس: محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (إيجيكو)
نبذه عن الدوره:تم تقسيم الدوره إلي عده أجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم.
وتم مراعاه أن يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يقف المهندس علي أرض صلبه وهو يتحدث.
والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الإستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 

الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد
وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PtBSR7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DJK54J
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JKc7Ai
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FBbyv2

الجزء الثاني 
إستكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن أهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه أثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا إلي بعض الأشياء الأخري بعيدا عن الجسات أيضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5f...B3%D9%87_1.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7n...B3%D9%87_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kc...cpe91x/5_3.rar
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gz...B3%D9%87_4.rar

الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر(S*horing System)* نتعرف علي
لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bFsJ88
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gz...3%D9%87+_2.rar

الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه (Deep Foundation)وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار أو بريمي مستمر والأخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الأخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fi...8%B9%D9%87.rar
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gx...9%86%D9%8A.rar

الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور.وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد وإستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وكيفيه إستلامه وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه​المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jCl3rw
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/53...9%D9%87+_2.zip
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pe...9%88%D9%84.rar
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5g...9%86%D9%8A.zip
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/41...9%86%D9%8A.rar
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/47...9%86%D9%8A.rar
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dn...9%86%D9%8A.rar

الجزء السادس
تنفيذ الأعمده وتم شرح التسليح وأهيمه التسليح سواء طولي أو كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات.
وتم شرح نجاره الأعمده وكيفيه الإستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qm...AF%D9%87_1.zip
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l1...AF%D9%87_2.rar
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/08...AF%D9%87_3.rar
المحاضره الرابعه 
رابط Mediafire​http://www.mediafire.com/download/879914a1d4n733c/%D8%B9_4.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?wQMGuL

المحاضره الخامسه
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3xbt6n0oyw3ehs1/%D8%B9_5.zip
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?rtYJwf

الجزء السابع

تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ae46t7yu086h16r/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85_1.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?0nfwJ7

المحاضره الثانيه 
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h93eydojo1d4op1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%84%D9%85-2.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?SvjqYm

الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات(Slab)
- أعمال النجاره: 

المحاضره الاولي
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kfbwuocm3lhpt34/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86% D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87+_1.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dlwui8

المحاضره الثانيه 
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8tkm1w6hbko8hgf/%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%84_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86% D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87_2.zip
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?C4KDJ4

- أعمال الحداده: 

1- تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي

(Hollow Block)

المحاضره الاولي 
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2hpy0v0yib9hyre/h_1.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?uzLUQW

المحاضره الثانيه
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/1nfwe5udccorure/H_B_2.rar
رابط Gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?upYzcM

2- تنفيذ البلاطات المصمته (Solid Slab)
المحاضره الاولي 
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/21am94p9amwvtju/S_1.rar

المحاضره الثانيه
رابطMediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b6l6h3db732562h/S_2.rar

المحاضره الثالثه
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lz69l2ulvlyvb9h/S_3.rar

المحاضره الربعه
رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?tssbazj7bmm1kfh


ربنا يقدر لنا لنكمل ما تم البدء فيه, و الله أسال أن يتقبل هذا العمل البسيط ويكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم لا اريد شكر ولكني أحتاج دعوه بظهر الغيب تكون خالصه 
والله الموفق

م/ محمد سنبل

الله يكرمك يا شباب أتنمنى ألاتنسونى بدعوه خالصه بظهر الغيب ​


----------



## Medo Hasan (9 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكووووور يا باش مهندس محمد سنبل علي الدورة الرائعه و الشكر موصول لكل الشباب اللي رفعو الملفات علي روابط اخري و للمهندس Seidy اللي رتب الملفات كلها ... 
يا ريت يا باش مهندس محمد ترفعلنا ملفات الباوربوينت او الورد الخاصه بالدورة علي ملف و اي فيديوات بتشوف حضرتك اننا حنستفاد منها .... و يا ريت ملفات الباوربوينت بأسرع وقت ، منتظر ردك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نفعنا الله بعلمك و علمنا و اياكم ما لا نعلم .......مع اخلص التحايا


----------



## Medo Hasan (9 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكووووور يا باش مهندس محمد سنبل علي الدورة الرائعه و الشكر موصول لكل الشباب اللي رفعو الملفات علي روابط اخري و للمهندس Seidy اللي رتب الملفات كلها ... 
يا ريت يا باش مهندس محمد ترفعلنا ملفات الباوربوينت او الورد الخاصه بالدورة علي ملف و اي فيديوات بتشوف حضرتك اننا حنستفاد منها .... و يا ريت ملفات الباوربوينت بأسرع وقت ، منتظر ردك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نفعنا الله بعلمك و علمنا و اياكم ما لا نعلم .......مع اخلص التحايا


----------



## Zmalah (9 نوفمبر 2013)

الشكر الاول طبعا للبشمهندس محمد سنبل صاحب الدورة وجزاه الله كل خير ,,,
الشكر الثانى للمهندس* علاء عبدالحليم *الى نزلت الدورة كلها من الروابط الخاصة بيه 
الشكر الكبير اوى للبشمهندس *En.El Seidy* الى تعب معانا ورتب الدورة عالميديافاير جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة (ملحوظة : فى فيديو ناقص المفروض ينضم للجزء الاول - الميزانية الشبكية وكيفية تنفيذها )
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ايه ياعم * علاء عبدالحليم * مش ناوى ناوى تتعب معانا شوية وترتب لنا روابط gulfup لان الميديا فاير مبيستكملش وبطئى جدا عندى الله يكرمك ويجازيك كل الخير عن هذا العمل 
اخوكم احمد اسماعيل


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (9 نوفمبر 2013)

لو ممكن حد يحول الروابط كلها ل gulfup لان الميديا فاير صعب جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكر الجميع علي كلامته الطيبه واشكر كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا العمل من مشرفين الموقع والزملاء من يحولوا الروابط ويرتبوها
*موضوع الملفات المرفقه مع المحاضرات اصل الصوره بمفردها مش هتعمل شئ لذلك قررت اني ان شاء الله اعمل ملفات مرفقه مع المحاضره تكون في شكل كتيب صغير بحيث اللي مش يشوف المحاضره وشاف الكتيب يفهم 
*بالنسبه لمحاضره تعريف البلاطات هو حصل مشكله عندي في الجهاز وراحت المحاضره من علي سطح المكتب وان شاء الله ربنا يسهل ونعملها لكن هي يعني مش مؤثره قوي 
*تكمله السلم هتكون جاهزه غد او بعد غد ان شاء الله والله ولي التوفيق
اسالكم الدعاء​


----------



## ashraf_eng85 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسه والله جعل الله هذا العمل ف ميزان حسناتك وصالح اعمالك ان شاء الله


----------



## Medo Hasan (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركلك باش مهندس محمد ، و منتضرين الكتيب و خاصه للمحاضرات الاولي علي احر من جمر ، ربنا يوفقك لتكملت المشوار


----------



## ali sheva (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وفانتظار باقي المحاضرات والكتيبات


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (11 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يابشمهندس
دلوقتي ازاي اعرف سمك طبقه الاحلال لو هستخدمها وكمان ايه خصائصها وازاي احددها


----------



## Zmalah (11 نوفمبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> الروابط كلها مرفوعه على ال gulfup انت بس تعب شوية وقلب فى الصفحات كلها ههههههههه



يابشمهندس علاء الله يكرمك ,,, ياريت لو حضرتك ترتب الدوررة بروابط الجولف اب الله يكرمك ,,,


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشى يا هندسه هرتبهم دقايق ويكونو كلهم جاهزين​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يقف المهندس علي ارض صلبه وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

نتابع الجزء السادس تنفيذ الاعمده 
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده 
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
​​نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG
​​


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل بثواب حديث النبى (انقطع عمل بن ادم الا من ثلاث علم ينتفع به) عارف يا باش مهندس انت بهذا وبنية خالصة تعادل صدقة بمئات الالاف لان الكورس دلوقتى فى التنفيذ وصل 2000 جنيه وكان ممكن تعمل كدة ولكن لك الاخرة واترك الدنيا لمن ينازعك فيها انت اجدع شخصية محترمة عرفتها انى احبك فى الله


----------



## first hero (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم , ان يجعل هذا العمل صالحا ولوجهه خالصا ..
وفقك الي مايحبه ويرضاه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ..*​*وجزاااااااااك الله خيراً*​​


----------



## سميرالطحان (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Zmalah (12 نوفمبر 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه
> -اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل
> ...



والله انا مش عارف اقول لحضؤتك ايه ... ربنا يكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حضراتكم


----------



## Zmalah (12 نوفمبر 2013)

معلشى يابشمهندس فيه ملفين نزلتهم والله اكتر من مرة وفيهم مشاكل ,,, 
الملف الاول (الاعمدة-4) بيشتغل لحد ساعه وربع وبس
الملف الثانى (الهولو بلوك -) 1 نفس النظام مبيشتغلش للاخر ,, فياريت الله يكرمك ترفعهم لينكات جديده لانى تعبت من كتر التحميل ب 30 ك.ب\ ث 
وشكرا جزيلا على تعب حضرتك


----------



## thaher (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## smart7 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركلك يابشمهندس محمد على المجهود الرائع اللى حضرتك بتقوم بيه ده وبجد ناس كتيييييييير جدا هتستفاد اوى من خبرتك وهيبقوا قادرين باذن الله على النزول في الموقع لاول مره ومتشال منهم عامل الرهبة والخوف ربنا يجعل ده في ميزان حسناتك بس ياريت لو تعرفنا هل الدورة تشتمل حصر الكميات في الاجزاء اللى جاية ولا لأ ؟؟وايه هى مشتملات الاجزاء الجاية وربنا يخيليك لينا ياكبير


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

منتظرين الكتيب


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الى المهندس الفاضل محمد سنبل 

1-ليه لم يتم تنفي البلاطه ال solid باكيه باكيه ؟  كما فى الصورة 


2- يتم تنفي الكمره و حديد الفرش و الغطا ثم الحديد العلوى اللى يمتد الى ربع البحر لانه بيكون فوق الكمره ؟


----------



## magicengineering (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل جزاك الله كل خير 
اسال حضرتك عن كتاب السلالم اللى اتكلمت عنه فى محاضره السلالم ممكن تنزله لو تركمت ؟​


----------



## mohamedfrah (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## ali sheva (16 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تعمل محاضرة عن الخرسانة ومكوناتها والاختبارات ... ويوم الصب


----------



## smart7 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

اياه يابشمهندس محمد احنا مستنينك بقالنا فتره ومستنين الجديد لاننا بنتابع الدورة اوى وربنا يكرمك يارب ويارب تورينا الشغل الجديد بسرعه وكمان ياريت تطمنا عليك


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## smart7 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

يابشمهندس محمد ياريت تشرحلنا ازاى نحول عمود مستطيل لعمود دائرى


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس حضرتك هتكمل بقيت المحاضرات امتى؟


----------



## smart7 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يابشمهندس حضرتك هتكمل ولا اياه الاخبار ؟؟


----------



## magicengineering (20 نوفمبر 2013)

mido_fox قال:


> يا بشمهندس محمد سؤال فى السلم لو سمحت دلوقتى حضرتك قولت فى الاول ان ارتفاع اخر درجة فى السلم 15 و هننزل 5 فى الصدفة عشان التشطيب كله يبقى منسوب و طبعا اول درجة 20 يبقى كده فعلا منسوب البسطة هيزيد 5 سم لكن حضرتك قولت فى الاخر بنعمل اخر درجة 10 سم و اول درجة 20 سم و مع ذلك قولت ان الدفة هتعلى برده 5 سم طب ازاى و احنا اصلا عملنا اخر درجة دى 10 عشان المناسيب للصدفة متتغيرش و تفضل زى ما هى ؟


اخى العزيز 
بفرض ان ارتفاع الدرجه 15 سم وارتفاع التشطيب 10 سم 
يتم عمل الدرجه الاولى بارتفاع 20 سم 
بالنسبه للدرجه الاخيره يتم عمل احد الحلين 
1- يكون ارتفاع الدرجه 15 سم ثم يتم تخفيض منسوب الصدفه بمقدار 5 سم مع الحفاظ على السمك التصميمى لها 
2- يتم عمل الدرجه الاخيره بارتفاع 10 سم وتكون فى نفس منسوب الصدفه 
اذا قمت برسمها تفصيليا على الاوتوكاد ستجد ان الطريقه الاولى افضل لانك باستخدام الطريقه الثانيه ستضطر لوضع كميه كبيره من المونه حوالى 7 سم اسفل الدرجه الاخيره


----------



## Tamara basim (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يحفضكم بلا زحمه اني هندسه ميكانيك اريد مقاله او بحث بخصوص صلاده وبصوره خاصه صلاده المواد الطبيعيه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido_fox (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه يا بشمهندس محمد انت نسيتنا ولا ايه معجبينك و متابعينك كتير لازم تعرفنا اخبارك وهتكمل امتى يارب يكون المانع خير


----------



## ali sheva (22 نوفمبر 2013)

طمننا علي حضرتك يا بشمهندس وفانتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## smart7 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

عل المانع خير .. يارب تطمنا عليك


----------



## baraka2003 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

يا ريت تطمنا عليك يا هندسة وتعرفنا سبب غيابك لعل المانع الخير واحنا ما صدقنا لقينا واحد عنده ضمير زيك وعايز يفيد زمايله


----------



## mona hamed (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسةمنن (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## ENGFM (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه
يارب تكون بخير ونطمن على حضرتك


----------



## first hero (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا ريت يا بشمهندس لا تتعمق في التصميم وتتكلم عن التنفيذ وأصول الصنعة فقط
وتترك التصميم لدورة أخرى 
وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## mido_fox (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس محمد ترد على استفساراتنا بالله عليك وتقولنا هتكمل امتى و ايه الحاجات اللى انت ناوى تشرحها الفترة الجايه وامتى هتبدأ فى التشطيبات وربنا يجزيك خير يا هندسة


----------



## MAKLAD (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng / A.E (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد نفعنا الله بعلمكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم,,


----------



## باذيب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## eng27md (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس , بجد جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك
انا حملتهم كلهم عندي
هو كده الكورس الكامل ولا حضرتك لسه فيه دروس تانية ؟
ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## smart7 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

يابشمهندس محمد اخبارك ايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mido_fox (2 ديسمبر 2013)

يا بشمهندس محمد انت مش بترد ليه انت وعدتنا انك هتكمل انت حتى مبقتش ترد علينا مع ان بشوف حضرتك اونلاين على المنتدى هو فى حاجة مزعلاك مننا ولا ايه


----------



## Badrhelal111 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا *:77:


----------



## smart7 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## smart7 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انا اسف جدا علي الانقطاع حصلت لي ظروف كثيره جدا لم استطيع الاستكمال 
*بدات في تجهيز الفلات سلاب والسلم وسوف تكون جاهزه خلال يومين ان شاء الله 
*هيتبقي جزء الخرسانه وهو هيكون غالبا محاضرتين هنعرف فيها معلومات عن تصميم الخلطه ثم اعمال الصب سواء خرسانه جاهزه او خرسانه في الموقع بالخلاطه النحله وما بها من ملاحظات
***اما جزء التشطيبات 
ان شاء الله هيكون الامر سهل جدا علي عكس جزء الهيكل الخرساني الذي كان يتطلب التوسع علي قدر الامكان وان كان يوجد الكثير والكثير اما التشطيبات فسوف نتحدث في اكثر من بند في المحاضره الواحده 
*اسالكم الدعاء


----------



## 3pecial (4 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> انا اسف جدا علي الانقطاع حصلت لي ظروف كثيره جدا لم استطيع الاستكمال
> *بدات في تجهيز الفلات سلاب والسلم وسوف تكون جاهزه خلال يومين ان شاء الله
> *هيتبقي جزء الخرسانه وهو هيكون غالبا محاضرتين هنعرف فيها معلومات عن تصميم الخلطه ثم اعمال الصب سواء خرسانه جاهزه او خرسانه في الموقع بالخلاطه النحله وما بها من ملاحظات
> ***اما جزء التشطيبات
> ...



جزاك الله خيراااااااااا يا مهندس محمد ونحن فى انتظارك دومااااااااا


----------



## ali sheva (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة ويقدرك علي فعل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ENGFM (4 ديسمبر 2013)

أهم حاجه إننا اطمنا على حضرتك يا باشمهندس


----------



## mido_fox (4 ديسمبر 2013)

الحمد لله انك بخير يا هندسة حمد الله عالسلامة يا باشا يااارب يكون المانع خير و ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير ومستنين جديدك على احر من الجمر


----------



## eng walaa elsheikh (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## smart7 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ياهندسه .. اهم حاجه انك بخير وربنا يكرمك


----------



## Eng / A.E (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والله استفدنا كثيرا من علمكم وخبرتكم


----------



## محمد احمد حسين 2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا يا باشمهندس ولو سمحت كنت عايز اعرف عدد فديوهات الدوره الكلى كام ؟وهل الفديوهات الموجوده فى اول صفحه دى كل الفديوهات ؟ وهل خلصت ولا لسه فى اضافه


----------



## smart7 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ف انتظارك ياهندسه


----------



## mezo (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس لي استفسارين اذا سمحت لي هل من الممكنعند تسليح الدرج تحته ردم الاكتفاء بسيخ واحد عند حرف الدرجة و الغاء اليخ عند تقاطع القائمةمع النائمة و هل يمكن عند تسليح حائط ساند الاكتفاء بتسليح الجزء جهة الردم فقط اذا كان ارتفاع الحائط متر فوق الارض


----------



## محمد سنبله (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8aqkv5q2yaa2mvv/flat_1.rar
*جاري رفع بقيه المحاضرات


----------



## mido_fox (7 ديسمبر 2013)

اخيرا وصلت تسلم ايدك يا هندسة وربنا يجزيك كل خيرو عقبال ما نخلص الانشائى و ندخل عالتشطيبات


----------



## ENGFM (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة وربنا يجزيك كل خير​


----------



## messi333 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يعزك ياباشمهندس يارب ويرضي عنك


----------



## smart7 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ايوووووووووووه كده ياراجل من زمان مستنين اليوم ده ... تسلم ياهندسه وربنا يباركلك ومستنين باقى المحاضرات كالعاده


----------



## حسين كريم العراقي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab
> المحاضره الاولي
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/8aqkv5q2yaa2mvv/flat_1.rar
> *جاري رفع بقيه المحاضرات


http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تابع تنفيذ الفلات سلاب 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j8dd94k7d6b91dd/Flat_2.rar


----------



## ali sheva (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## mido_fox (8 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش مصدق نفسى تسلم ايدك يا هندسة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تابع تنفيذ الفلات سلاب
> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/j8dd94k7d6b91dd/Flat_2.rar


http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB


----------



## smart7 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايديك ياهندسه 
والشكر موصول للبشمهندس علاء عبد الحليم اللى بيعيد رفع المحاضرات على موقع الخليج


----------



## Eng / A.E (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد سنبلة وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم,,


----------



## lucky_mido (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .
و ياريت حضرتك تتكلم فى معدلات الانتاج فى جميع الاعمال


----------



## mido_fox (9 ديسمبر 2013)

والله يا هندسة انا استفدت جدا من الدورة دى ربنا يكرمك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (9 ديسمبر 2013)

تابع تنفيذ الفلات سلاب 
المحاضره رقم 3
http://www.mediafire.com/download/f8r82axnvw0fmgc/Flat _3.rar


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> تابع تنفيذ الفلات سلاب
> المحاضره رقم 3
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/f8r82axnvw0fmgc/Flat%20_3.rar


http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64


----------



## ENGFM (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه


----------



## ahmedeldesokey (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed.chost (11 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس ويجعل نشر هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك
وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_aboelazem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة للناس الى شافت الدورة انا فى جزء مش موجود عندى وهو صب الاعمدة خصوصا والصب عموما انا معنديش اى محاضرات عن الصب ياريت الى عندة يضع الينك بتاعها او لو مفيش اصلا يا ريت البشمهندس يعملنا واحدة عن الصب وجزاة الله عنا كل الخير .


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك االله خيرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود اللى حضرتك بتبذله 
و فى انتظار جزء التشطيبات لانه بيكون فيه فنيات كتير مننا مش بيبقى عارفها


----------



## cr710 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس علي مجهودك القيم ...بجد انت شخصية محترمة لا تبخل بشئ


----------



## جت كن دو (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## egyptsystem (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## allhgory (16 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/377467-training-engineer-in-graduation-request
دورة اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندس محمد سنبل مقدمة للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبة ، جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*طبعا يا هندسة مجهود تشكر عليه
يا ريت لو فى الامكان مستقبلا
كتاب يضم اهم نقاط الدورة
اخوك / هانى عصمت​*


----------



## smart7 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت ياهندسه تطمنا عليك


----------



## behairyahmed (18 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.beng.bu.edu.eg/beng/index.php/bhit/item/309-2013-11-29-22-06-23 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdhsen (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بتروح فين ياهندسة .. ربنا يعينك ان شاء الله :15:


----------



## eng.shetos (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس موضوع جميل وكنت بدور عليه بقالى 
كتيييييييييييير ..... ونطلب من حضرتك يا بشمهندس شرح للتشطيبات لأن ده جزء
مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
للمهندس فى الموقع وجزاك الله كل خير مرة تانية يا بشمهندس<br><br>


----------



## eng.shetos (24 ديسمبر 2013)

يا بشمهندسين هو الرابط الخاص بالحدادة فى البلاطات مش موجود .... ارجو التوضيح


----------



## eng.shetos (24 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه
> -اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل
> مهندس تنفيذ بشركه النصر للمباني والانشاءات (ايجيكو)
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس محمد لكن نرجو من حضراتكم التوضيح حيث ان رابط محاضرة الحدادة فى البلاطات مكتوب عنوان فقط والرابط ليس موجود


----------



## khaled (troy) (24 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نميرة (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ما شاء الله مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## gamal amer (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مفيش محاضرات جديدة؟


----------



## egyptsystem (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*


gamal amer قال:



مفيش محاضرات جديدة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الدعاء لصاحب المحاضرات بالتوفيق و السداد و الصحة*​


----------



## mido_fox (27 ديسمبر 2013)

اخبارك ايه يا هندسة يااارب تكون بخير و ربنا يكرمك 
مفيش اخبار عن محاضرات جديدة وبالذات التشطيبات ؟؟؟


----------



## gamal amer (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ادعوا الله لصاحب المحاضرات بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## أبو العطا (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الابن الصغير (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بارك الله لك يا بشمهندس محمد وجزاك كل خير انت ووالديك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

شكرا لهذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد البيومى (2 يناير 2014)

ربنا يكرمك يارب انت انسان محترم وجدع ربنا يكرمك فى مستقبلك


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يناير 2014)

هنستكمل ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## mido_fox (5 يناير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك و يجزيك كل خير و يجزيك الجنة يااارب


----------



## smart7 (5 يناير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسه ويارب ماتغيبش عننا تانى


----------



## محمد سنبله (5 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يكون مع المهندس الدليل وهو يتحدث ومن ثم يكون عنده ثقه بالنفس وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده 
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
​​نتباع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG
تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab 
المحاضره الاولي ​http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8
المحاضره الثانيه ​http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB
المحاضره رقم 3​http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64
​بعض الملفات المرفقه 
*كراسه شروط مبني سكني 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IaKDc2
[h=5]*مقايسه اعمال 
توسعه كليه الحقوق جامعه المنصوره
http://www.gulfup.com/?fOZhZH [/h]*المواصفات العامه ومقايسه الاعمال الاعتياديه _كليه الطب البيطري 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bWNASM
*كتاب الشدات الخشبيه بمعهد الاداره _شركه المقاولين العرب
http://www.gulfup.com/?ynThpw
[h=5]*الملف ده بيحتوي علي كل شئ في التشطيبات وبصراحه الناس عامله فيه مجهود جبار من شرح وصور ويحتوي علي الاعمال الجبسيه و الاسقف المعلقه والدهانات والبياض والتكسيات[/h]www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar
​​​


----------



## engineer (5 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه
> -اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (5 يناير 2014)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة ويجزيك خيرا 

هل هتشرح تشطيبات ؟؟ ولا اخر حاجة فى الشرح هتكون اية ؟؟؟


----------



## ali sheva (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ..عاوزين الفديوهات الزوبد بقا فالصب والتشطيبات


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م.محمود الغرباوى (8 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا دوره فى منتهى الروعه و الله انا حديث التخرج و حاسس انها هتفيدنى جدا بعد ما اخلص الجيش 
اتمنى لو فى شروحات فى اعمال البياض و الدهانات و التشطيبات


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (9 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## yasmine tito (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس محمد..انا هبدأ في المحاضرة الأولى وربنا يكرمك بقدر ما نفعت الكثيرين


----------



## ziconano300 (10 يناير 2014)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا هندسة
وربنا يوفقك وتكمل للاخر
وياريت لو في حاجة للتشطيبات


----------



## smart7 (14 يناير 2014)

فينك ياهندسه ؟؟


----------



## mhmdhsen (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمد .. وربنا يزيدك علما ويجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك .. بس حضرتك ناوى تكمل ولا خلصت الدورة كده ؟ وربنا يبارك لك فى وقتك


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع
تم تجميع كتب التنفيذ ..... محصلة مجهود اربع سنوات ..... لله الفضل و المنة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=414255​*


----------



## محمد سنبله (18 يناير 2014)

هو بس النت عندي عندي شويه ومش عارف ارفع حاجه كل شويه يقف خلال يومين ان شاء الله هيتم رفع عدد من المحاضرات 
*ان شاء الله هيتم استئناف المحاضرات بما فيها التشطيبات 

ده كتيب لتنفيذ الفلات سلاب كل ما تم شرحه في المحاضرات موجود فيه وان شاء الله هيتم وضع الكتيبات تباعا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Tfcuqx


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> هو بس النت عندي عندي شويه ومش عارف ارفع حاجه كل شويه يقف خلال يومين ان شاء الله هيتم رفع عدد من المحاضرات
> *ان شاء الله هيتم استئناف المحاضرات بما فيها التشطيبات
> 
> ده كتيب لتنفيذ الفلات سلاب كل ما تم شرحه في المحاضرات موجود فيه وان شاء الله هيتم وضع الكتيبات تباعا
> http://www.gulfup.com/?Tfcuqx


جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ..وان شاء الله موفق وتكمل الدورة على خير​


----------



## mohamed diad (19 يناير 2014)

الملف الاخير من كراسات الشروط و المواصفات و شرح التشطيبات عايز اسم المستخدم و رقم السرى 

يا ريت لو حد يعرف لو سمحتو


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يناير 2014)

*تجميع كتب التنفيذ

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=414255

http://www.kutub.info/library/category/72








http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html

http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
​*


----------



## smart7 (20 يناير 2014)

موفق ياهندسه ربنا يجازيك خير ومنتظرينك جدا على فكره


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يناير 2014)

*كتب التنفيذ باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ieraaspE/_online.html​*


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 يناير 2014)

الجزء التاسع 
اعمال الصب 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?GPWWXK​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الجزء التاسع
> اعمال الصب
> المحاضره الاولي
> http://www.gulfup.com/?GPWWXK​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (22 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
وبارك الله لك فى عملك ​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يناير 2014)

*الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع
منتظزين كتبك يا هندسة*​


----------



## محمد سنبله (22 يناير 2014)

المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/GQ9tkxHXba/_2_online.html​


----------



## mido_fox (22 يناير 2014)

الله يجزاك الف خير يا هندسة يا كبير


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/GQ9tkxHXba/_2_online.html​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## smart7 (22 يناير 2014)

ربنا يجازيك خير يارب تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## محمد سنبله (23 يناير 2014)

المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xytmEyTgce/_3_online.html​


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثالثه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/xytmEyTgce/_3_online.html​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يناير 2014)

*رجاء رفع اى كتاب تقوم باعداده​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يناير 2014)

*معدلات الاداء ..... كتاب مهم لمهندس التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/JPLBGbbxce/___1_.html


​*


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثالثه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/xytmEyTgce/_3_online.html​


http://www.gulfup.com/?iuF1bC


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الثانيه
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/GQ9tkxHXba/_2_online.html​


http://www.gulfup.com/?E2WA9r


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يناير 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> http://www.gulfup.com/?iuF1bC



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يناير 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> http://www.gulfup.com/?E2WA9r



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## المهندس يوسف حسن (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس يوسف حسن (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## سرساوي (24 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يناير 2014)

*تنفبذ الفلات سلاب*

*تنفبذ الفلات سلاب
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13267​*


----------



## محمد 145 (25 يناير 2014)

جميل جدا 

جهد مشكور 
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## mhmdhsen (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## gamal amer (25 يناير 2014)

ايه المقصود ب (الكباش) اللى اتكلم عنه المهندس سنبلة فى شرح الحفر والخوازيق والاساسات؟


----------



## محمداحمد5 (26 يناير 2014)

الكباش عبارة عن الجزء اللى بشيل فيه التراب فى الالة


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يناير 2014)

*منتظرين جديد كتبك يا هندسة​*


----------



## gamal amer (26 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## |brain (26 يناير 2014)

جززاك الله خيرآ


----------



## Eng.M Fadeel (28 يناير 2014)

*بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وبجد دورة مفيدة وقيمة جدااااااا *


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 يناير 2014)

ملف كامل عن محطات الخلط المركزيه من احد محطات المقاولين العرب
من اعداد م اسماعيل كمال 
1-ملف بوربوينت لمكونات المحطه
http://www.mediafire.com/download/bb10e29qm3enxzr/محطات+الخلط+المركزيه.ppt
2-فيديوهات توضح معمل التحكم واختبارات الخرسانه داخل المحطه وهي يشرح فيها احد المهندسين الموجودين في المحطه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?k7cpug


----------



## baraka2003 (28 يناير 2014)

تسلم يا هندسه على المجهود الوافر ويا ريت متنساش السلم الحلزونى .. ربنا يله بميزان حسناتكجع


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ملف كامل عن محطات الخلط المركزيه من احد محطات المقاولين العرب
> من اعداد م اسماعيل كمال
> 1-ملف بوربوينت لمكونات المحطه
> ظ…ط­ط·ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط²ظٹظ‡
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## shady salah (28 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وياريت يابشمهندس تكمل الدوره وتشرح الpannel beam والتشطيبات بالله عليك 
وربنا يعينك ويوفقك


----------



## ahmedsalim2020 (29 يناير 2014)

[h=3]_الله ينور عليك ممكن بس طلب مفيش اسطوانة تنفيذ من البداية حتى النهاية_[/h]


----------



## محمد سنبله (29 يناير 2014)

المحاضره الخامسه 
صب_5 - Download - 4shared​*المحاضره الرابعه ان شاء الله هرفعها غدا لان كنت بحسبها اترفعت ولم اجدها في الملفات المرفوعه


----------



## egyptsystem (29 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> المحاضره الخامسه
> صب_5 - Download - 4shared​*المحاضره الرابعه ان شاء الله هرفعها غدا لان كنت بحسبها اترفعت ولم اجدها في الملفات المرفوعه



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 يناير 2014)

shady salah قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> وياريت يابشمهندس تكمل الدوره وتشرح الpannel beam والتشطيبات بالله عليك
> وربنا يعينك ويوفقك


ان شاء الله هقول فكره تنفيذ pannel beam 
*احتمال ينزل محاضره تشطيب غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يناير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ان شاء الله هقول فكره تنفيذ pannel beam
> *احتمال ينزل محاضره تشطيب غدا ان شاء الله



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يناير 2014)

*في انتظار كتاب صب الخرسانة*

*في انتظار كتاب صب الخرسانة
بارك الله فيكم​*







*تجميع كتب التنفيذ

تنفيذ الصرف الصحى ...... تجميع 2014

ركن الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية - Civil and architecture








4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage

My 4shared by amourelgenroro - 4shared

My 4shared by saharalraheed - 4shared

http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
​*


----------



## aelmostafa (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل العظيم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ومتابعين معك ان شاء الله واعانك الله على استكمال ما بدأت


----------



## said ebeid (31 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا بتابع حضرتك من الاول يا باشمهندس ورابنا يجزيك كل خير وقمت بتحميل كل ماهو موجود فى الصفحه الاولى فلو تكرمت حضرتك لو فى شئ جديد حضرتك اضافته نستسحمك ان توفر علينا البحث فى 51 صفحه وانت تضعه كل ما هو جديد فى الصفحه الاولى ....وفى انتظار رد حضرتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (31 يناير 2014)

said ebeid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا بتابع حضرتك من الاول يا باشمهندس ورابنا يجزيك كل خير وقمت بتحميل كل ماهو موجود فى الصفحه الاولى فلو تكرمت حضرتك لو فى شئ جديد حضرتك اضافته نستسحمك ان توفر علينا البحث فى 51 صفحه وانت تضعه كل ما هو جديد فى الصفحه الاولى ....وفى انتظار رد حضرتك


شكرا علي كلامتك 
دي من المشرفين علي الموقع وان شاء الله هبعت لهم يضيفوا المحاضرات الموجوده في الصفحات الاخيره الي الصفحه الاولي ان شاء الله


----------



## said ebeid (31 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (1 فبراير 2014)

المحاضرة الرابعة يا هندسة فى الصب جزااك الله خيراً


----------



## gamal amer (1 فبراير 2014)

فين المحاضرة الرابعة ؟؟


----------



## kalosh (1 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng tstmgk (2 فبراير 2014)

:30::30::30: جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## egyptsystem (3 فبراير 2014)

*منتظرين وعدك يا هندسة​*


----------



## Abdelsalamm (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Abdelsalamm (3 فبراير 2014)

يا جماعة الخير السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عندي سؤال واطلب من السادة المهندسين الاجابة عليه 
لو عندي سقف ابعادة 7*22 م وعلى الطول 22 توجد4 اعمدة من كل جانب السؤال كيفة التسليح لهذه السقفة


----------



## طالبة القرآن (3 فبراير 2014)

جزيتم خيراً


----------



## محمد سنبله (3 فبراير 2014)

فيه توضيح بسيط 
انا عايز اخلص كل الدوره كلها في يوم واحد لكن التاخير يكون لسببين 
1-اكون مشغول بعملي الخاص 
2-مشكله في النت 
*مثلا محاضره 4 موجوده لكن سوء النت واحيانا الكهرباء مش عارف ارفعها 
لكن ما زالت علي وعدي اني انهي هذا العمل الي اخر جزء ان شاء الله


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (3 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس وربنا يكون فى عونك


----------



## mido_fox (3 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس و يجزيك الف خير


----------



## gamal amer (3 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## egyptsystem (4 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> فيه توضيح بسيط
> انا عايز اخلص كل الدوره كلها في يوم واحد لكن التاخير يكون لسببين
> 1-اكون مشغول بعملي الخاص
> 2-مشكله في النت
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (4 فبراير 2014)

في انتظار اجزاء اعمل التشطيبات 
وجزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة وكان الله ف عونك


----------



## egyptsystem (4 فبراير 2014)

*عموما يا هندسة شكرا على هذا المجهود
في انتظار وعدك يا منارة الخير​*


----------



## سيئوني (5 فبراير 2014)

المهندس محمد
شكرا على المجهود الرائع
بس ياريت لو ترفع الكود المصري الي تشرح منه Pdf


----------



## Eng / A.E (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بمشهندس وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## سيئوني (6 فبراير 2014)

ياريت لو حد عنده الكود المصري 2007 يرفعه هنا ..


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (6 فبراير 2014)

الكود المصري​عرب شير - eccs-203-2001-pdf


----------



## egyptsystem (6 فبراير 2014)

عمرومحمودمحمد قال:


> الكود المصري​عرب شير - eccs-203-2001-pdf



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.aab (8 فبراير 2014)

موسوعة كاملة .
شكرا بشمهندس محمد

لو امكن انك تشرح أعمال العزل بشكل كامل وتصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة في هالموضوع..
وعندي سؤال هو المحاضرات بتاعك تنزل كل كام...


----------



## إسلام حمدى (10 فبراير 2014)

[h=1]السلام عليكم : لقد قمت بتحميل دورة اعداد مهندس للمهندس لطفى سنبل من موقع مهندسى العرب وبعد التحميل ولما جيت افك الضغط طلب باسورد ممكن اعرف ازاى احل المشكله ....[/h]


----------



## mido_fox (10 فبراير 2014)

يا بشمهندس محمد انا لقيت محاضرة تشطيبات موجودة عالفيس مش موجودة هنا 
والمحاضرة الرابعة فى الصب لسه منزلتش و المحاضرة التقديمية للتشطيبات منزلتش


----------



## محمد سنبله (10 فبراير 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> يا بشمهندس محمد انا لقيت محاضرة تشطيبات موجودة عالفيس مش موجودة هنا
> والمحاضرة الرابعة فى الصب لسه منزلتش و المحاضرة التقديمية للتشطيبات منزلتش



بالفعل نزل محاضره تشطيب علي الفيس مش هنا والله منتظر بس اكل جزء مع المحاضره الرابعه ومحاضره السلم علشان نقفل جزي الهيكل الخرساني وجزي تشطيب ,ممكن تتابع علي الفيس عادي وعلي العموم هنزلها هنا ان شاء الله برده


----------



## egyptsystem (10 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> بالفعل نزل محاضره تشطيب علي الفيس مش هنا والله منتظر بس اكل جزء مع المحاضره الرابعه ومحاضره السلم علشان نقفل جزي الهيكل الخرساني وجزي تشطيب ,ممكن تتابع علي الفيس عادي وعلي العموم هنزلها هنا ان شاء الله برده



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mhmdhsen (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. بس على الفيس فين :87:


----------



## 3pecial (11 فبراير 2014)

mhmdhsen قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا .. بس على الفيس فين :87:



المحاضرة الاولى فى التشطيبات اعمال المبانى 

https://www.4shared.com/rar/JaHVDCxfba/__online.html


----------



## egyptsystem (11 فبراير 2014)

3pecial قال:


> المحاضرة الاولى فى التشطيبات اعمال المبانى
> 
> https://www.4shared.com/rar/JaHVDCxfba/__online.html



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## archivil (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الكبير , ولي طلب عند زملاء المنتدى انا اول مرة اتابع الموضوع فمش عارف ابتدي احمل من اي روابط ؟ روابط المنتدى ام الروابط الموجودة على الفيس ؟ فياريت لو حد عنده الروابط كاملة من البداية يدلني عليها


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 فبراير 2014)

مقدمه
اعمال المباني
اعمال البياض​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 فبراير 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> مقدمه
> اعمال المباني
> اعمال البياض​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 فبراير 2014)

الجزء الثاني من الدوره
اعمال التشطيبات 
المحاضره الاولي :مقدمه للاعمال التشطيب وخطه سير الكورس
مقدمه
المحاضره الثانيه :اعمال المباني _بند المباني_
اعمال المباني
المحاضره الثالثه :اعمال البياض
اعمال البياض
​*شكرا للمهندس علاء علي جهده في تحويل الروابط
*المحاضرات الناقصه سوف ارفعها تباعا ان شاء الله


----------



## mido_fox (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyptsystem (11 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الجزء الثاني من الدوره
> اعمال التشطيبات
> المحاضره الاولي :مقدمه للاعمال التشطيب وخطه سير الكورس
> مقدمه
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## 3pecial (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ولكن لى استفسار فى محاضرة المقدمه لم اجد فيها اعمال السباكة والكهرباء وهى من الاعمال الهامه فهل ستتناولها فى المحاضرات ام لا


----------



## محمد سنبله (11 فبراير 2014)

3pecial قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد ولكن لى استفسار فى محاضرة المقدمه لم اجد فيها اعمال السباكة والكهرباء وهى من الاعمال الهامه فهل ستتناولها فى المحاضرات ام لا


فعلا اتنسوا انا كنت فاكر اكتبهم في شريحه البور بوينت بس تقريبا نسيت ,لكن السباكه والكهربه كمان 3 محاضرات بالظبط


----------



## egyptsystem (11 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> فعلا اتنسوا انا كنت فاكر اكتبهم في شريحه البور بوينت بس تقريبا نسيت ,لكن السباكه والكهربه كمان 3 محاضرات بالظبط



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## khaled_syria (12 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mhmdhsen (12 فبراير 2014)

3pecial قال:


> المحاضرة الاولى فى التشطيبات اعمال المبانى
> 
> https://www.4shared.com/rar/JaHVDCxfba/__online.html



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdhsen (12 فبراير 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> مقدمه
> اعمال المباني
> اعمال البياض​


 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmdhsen (12 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الجزء الثاني من الدوره
> اعمال التشطيبات
> المحاضره الاولي :مقدمه للاعمال التشطيب وخطه سير الكورس
> مقدمه
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود .. احبكم فى الله


----------



## baraka2003 (12 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه على جديدك الاكثر من رائع ونتمنى انك ما تنساش النجارة خصوصا الفرق بين الخشب البياض والموسكى والروسى ودرجات الخشب الموسكى ونعرف الفرق بين الدرجات دى ازاى؟ .. وايضا الالوميتال نفسنا نتعرف على كل شئ فيه وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## cehossam (12 فبراير 2014)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع
وياريت ترفع الجزء الخاص بالتشطيبااااااااات 
ويا ريت رابط قناة اليوتيوب الخاص بحاضرتك


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (13 فبراير 2014)

ممكن يا باشمهندس نعرف رابط الصفحة اللي حضرتك بتشارك عليها باعمالك علي الفيس ؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (13 فبراير 2014)

ده رابط صفحه الفيس 
https://www.facebook.com/Site.Engineer.sonbol
دي المدونه
site engineer
دي قناه اليوتيوب (وهي من رفع م محمد الفقي)
‫


----------



## egyptsystem (13 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ده رابط صفحه الفيس
> https://www.facebook.com/Site.Engineer.sonbol
> دي المدونه
> site engineer
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## aelmostafa (13 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> بالفعل نزل محاضره تشطيب علي الفيس مش هنا والله منتظر بس اكل جزء مع المحاضره الرابعه ومحاضره السلم علشان نقفل جزي الهيكل الخرساني وجزي تشطيب ,ممكن تتابع علي الفيس عادي وعلي العموم هنزلها هنا ان شاء الله برده


جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى انتظار المحاضره الرابعه وكذلك محاضره السلم حتى نقفل جزء الهيكل الخرسانى ومتابعين معك ان شاء الله فى جزء التشطيبات


----------



## ayhabl (13 فبراير 2014)

حضرتك ان شاء الله يا م/محمد سنبل هتخش الجنه حدف :7:


----------



## egyptsystem (13 فبراير 2014)

*في انتظار وعد المصرى المحترم منارة الخير*

*في انتظار وعد المصرى المحترم منارة الخير​*


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبورت (16 فبراير 2014)

عمل أكثر من رائع أتمنى استمراره و جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد سنبله (21 فبراير 2014)

الزملاء اللي تابعوا الكورس من اول محاضره الي الان ان شاء الله يقدورا يدخلوا اي مقابله وينزلوا اي موقع ,عندما اطلعت علي اسئله المقابله اللي تعرض لها بعض الزملاء حمدت الله اني قدمت شئيا للزملاء ,وكانت الاسئله عباره عن 
1-عندك حائط سمكه 25 سم من الطوب بطوبه 12*25*6 فكم عدد الطوب فى المتر المكعب وكم فى المتر المسطح
​ 2-ازاى استلم نجاره قاعده مسلحه وعاديه
​ 3-بيقول الكمرة الى طولها ٢.٥ فاصغر مبنحطش فيها مكسح وبنستبدل المكسحح العلوى بسفلى عدل,,صح ولا غلط
​ 4-الكانات ذات الاربع افرع تستخدم فى
​ 5-بتحطط الاعمده ازاى
6-خطوات المحاره ايه 
7-البنا عاوز يبنى ايه الخطوات اللى هتعملهاله علشان يبنى
8-ان بتحطط اعمدة دور خامس لمبنى مش انتى اللى عامله من الاول هتعمل ايه ان المقاسات على الرسم مختلفه عن الواقع

9-لما قلل المياة ف الخلطة ايه بيحصل واما نزودها ايه بيحصل
***بالنسبه للسؤال الثامن المفروض تحدد المشكله الاول وبعدين تبدا تعمل اجتماع مع الاستشاري او المالك للاطلاعه علي المشكله دي اول حاجه ومن ثم نبدا نقترح حلول 
*اعتقد الاسئله دي كلها اتكلمنا فيها ​


----------



## egyptsystem (21 فبراير 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> الزملاء اللي تابعوا الكورس من اول محاضره الي الان ان شاء الله يقدورا يدخلوا اي مقابله وينزلوا اي موقع ,عندما اطلعت علي اسئله المقابله اللي تعرض لها بعض الزملاء حمدت الله اني قدمت شئيا للزملاء ,وكانت الاسئله عباره عن
> [FONT=&]1-عندك حائط سمكه 25 سم من الطوب بطوبه 12*25*6 فكم عدد الطوب فى المتر المكعب وكم فى المتر المسطح[/FONT]
> ​ [FONT=&]2-ازاى استلم نجاره قاعده مسلحه وعاديه[/FONT]
> ​ [FONT=&]3-بيقول الكمرة الى طولها ٢.٥ فاصغر مبنحطش فيها مكسح وبنستبدل المكسحح العلوى بس[/FONT][FONT=&]ف[/FONT][FONT=&]لى عدل,,صح ولا غلط[/FONT]
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ahmednafie (21 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على هذا العمل الجبار والرائع


----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (22 فبراير 2014)

ياريت يا بشمهندسين اي حد يرفع الملف الاول في الاعمده لاني حملته اكتر من مره بس الملف مش شغال


----------



## eng-abd el motaal (22 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد وربنا يكرمك ياااااااارب 
ممكن بس طلب صغير 
ياريت لو حضرتك تتناول الخرسانه سابقه الصب والخرسانه سابقه الاجهاد وشكرا مقدما


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (26 فبراير 2014)

elsissy قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندسين اي حد يرفع الملف الاول في الاعمده لاني حملته اكتر من مره بس الملف مش شغال



بعد اذن المهندس محمد سنبلة
رابط جديد للجزء الاول بالاعمدة

10_1


----------



## egyptsystem (26 فبراير 2014)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس محمد سنبلة
> رابط جديد للجزء الاول بالاعمدة
> 
> 10_1



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## smart7 (26 فبراير 2014)

ياريت يابشمهندس ترفعلنا المحاضرات بسرعه زى الاول عشان احنا بدانا نفقد احساس الكورس وطعمه بسبب التاخير ... وربنا يباركلك ع المجهود الرائع ده ويكرمك يارب ... بس ياريتت الاهتمام لان احنا اهتمينا بالكورس جدا


----------



## genius2020 (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## mahmoud hasan90 (27 فبراير 2014)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس محمد سنبلة
> رابط جديد للجزء الاول بالاعمدة
> 
> 10_1



تمام يا بشمهندس شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (27 فبراير 2014)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله بكم موضوع مهم و مميز


----------



## eng_roma2012 (3 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (6 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمد طولت الغيبة علينا لعله خير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سنبله (6 مارس 2014)

انا اسف جدا علي الانقطاع 
ان شاء الله فيه تحضير لثلاثه محاضرات دفعه واحده 
*الاعمال الصحيه والكهربيه 
*اعمال الرخام وتشطيب الاسطح 
*اعمال البلاط 
__ان شاء الله الكتيبات هتكون جاهزه باذن الله قريب ,,طور المراجعه


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (6 مارس 2014)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعملنا محاضرة عن المناسيب ..و ازاى احدد مناسيب الموقع و شيرب الموقع سواء كان فى الصحراء مثلا او فى جيران 
و ازاى انقل الشيرب ده من دور لدور 

شكرا


----------



## egyptsystem (6 مارس 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> انا اسف جدا علي الانقطاع
> ان شاء الله فيه تحضير لثلاثه محاضرات دفعه واحده
> *الاعمال الصحيه والكهربيه
> *اعمال الرخام وتشطيب الاسطح
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## messi333 (7 مارس 2014)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعملنا محاضرة عن المناسيب ..و ازاى احدد مناسيب الموقع و شيرب الموقع سواء كان فى الصحراء مثلا او فى جيران
> و ازاى انقل الشيرب ده من دور لدور
> 
> شكرا


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااا باشمهندس محمد سنبلة وربنا يوفقك الي ما يحبة ويرضاة , ويارب لو تقدر ووقتك ينفع تعملنا المحاضرة اللي زميلي قال لحضرتك عليها , ومرة ثانية ربنا يوفقك ويجازيك كل خير


----------



## معروف باشا (8 مارس 2014)

الف شكر يابشمهندس محمد سنبله وربنا يجزيك كل خير على المجهود الكبير 
حضرتك يابشمهندس كنت قولت ان الجزء بتاع الصبه كان 5 محاضرات وحضرتك كنت نزلت المحاضرات 1و2و3و5 لكن المحاضره رقم 4 حضرتك مانزلتهاش لحد دلوقتى وبالنسبه للسؤال المهندس اسلام اللى بيتكلم فيه عن المناسيب ..و ازاى احدد مناسيب الموقع و شيرب الموقع سواء كان فى الصحراء مثلا او فى جيران 
و ازاى انقل الشيرب ده من دور لدور . فعلاً الجزء ده مهم جداً وانا بضم صوتى لصوته وياريت فعلاً يابشمهندس تشرح لنا الموضوع ده لأنه مهم جداً 
وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 مارس 2014)

بالنسبه لموضوع الشيرب انا قولتها في كذا محاضره في جزء الاعمده المحاضره رقم 5 ؟,وقولتها في جزء نجاره البلاطات وقولت في 4 طرق 
1-التوتال استيشن وده بموجود المساح بيقدر يخلص 
2-الميزان 
3-ميزان الميه ودي بطرقيتين 
********
بالنسبه لموضوع الصحراء ,انته عايز من هيئه المساحه خريطه كنتوريه موضح بها الاحداثيات لان مشكلتك مش في شيرب المشكله في انك عايز تحدد ارضك فين بالظبط ما هي الصحراء طويله عريضه وانته عايز تعرف فين الارض بالظبط والكلام ده بيكون من الاحداثيات 
**هيتم توضيحا تاني ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptsystem (8 مارس 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> بالنسبه لموضوع الشيرب انا قولتها في كذا محاضره في جزء الاعمده المحاضره رقم 5 ؟,وقولتها في جزء نجاره البلاطات وقولت في 4 طرق
> 1-التوتال استيشن وده بموجود المساح بيقدر يخلص
> 2-الميزان
> 3-ميزان الميه ودي بطرقيتين
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## معروف باشا (8 مارس 2014)

حضرتك يابشمهندس كنت قولت ان الجزء بتاع الصبه كان 5 محاضرات وحضرتك كنت نزلت المحاضرات 1و2و3و5 لكن المحاضره رقم 4 حضرتك مانزلتهاش لحد دلوقتى


----------



## محمد سنبله (8 مارس 2014)

معروف باشا قال:


> حضرتك يابشمهندس كنت قولت ان الجزء بتاع الصبه كان 5 محاضرات وحضرتك كنت نزلت المحاضرات 1و2و3و5 لكن المحاضره رقم 4 حضرتك مانزلتهاش لحد دلوقتى



جاري الرفع لانها كانت كبيره فرجعت عملتها تاني من الاول بقيت جزئين 4-1 و 4-2 واضفت بعض الحاجات عليها علشان نختم الجزء ده


----------



## hassan213019 (8 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egyptsystem (8 مارس 2014)

محمد سنبله قال:


> جاري الرفع لانها كانت كبيره فرجعت عملتها تاني من الاول بقيت جزئين 4-1 و 4-2 واضفت بعض الحاجات عليها علشان نختم الجزء ده




جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (11 مارس 2014)

ف الانتظاار


----------



## mido_fox (11 مارس 2014)

منتظرينك يا بشمهندس وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## fadi fadi fadi (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله انا عضو جديد في المنتدى و متخرج حديثا وقت شفت الموضوع حطمت معنواياتي يا باش مهندس محمد 59 صفحة و كل صفحة بها عدد من المحاضرات المرفوعة 
الله يجزيك الخير ع قد تعبك يا باشا مهندس محمد


----------



## Alii gamal (13 مارس 2014)

الله يبارك فيكم دوره اكثر من رائعه بس المفلفات المرفقه دى تمام ولا ايه ؟


----------



## االسماحى (13 مارس 2014)

ممكن دورة اعداد مهندس تشطيبات محترف للمهندسين وحديثى التخرج م/ محمد سنبل


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (14 مارس 2014)

محاضرات في قمة الروعة @ نشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (15 مارس 2014)

في انتظار جديدك يا هندسة


----------



## سيد الصباغ (18 مارس 2014)

للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مارس 2014)

*

سيد الصباغ قال:



للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة

أنقر للتوسيع...


عموما أخى الكريم الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع على ما بذل من مجهود مضنى و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## 3pecial (18 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة



اخى الكريم ان لم تعجبك المحاضرات فيجب ان تحترم مجهود المهندس محمد وكذالك مبادرته فى تقديم العون للمهندسين المبتدئين والخريجين الجدد اجد ردك محبط بعض الشىء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مارس 2014)

3pecial قال:


> اخى الكريم ان لم تعجبك المحاضرات فيجب ان تحترم مجهود المهندس محمد وكذالك مبادرته فى تقديم العون للمهندسين المبتدئين والخريجين الجدد اجد ردك محبط بعض الشىء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (18 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة


على فكرة يا بشمهندس دى اول دورة على مستوى المواقع العربية كلها حد يبقى شارح كل حاجة كده حتى لو كان فيها بعض الملاحظات و كان فى ادامك حاجة من اتنين يا اما ان حضرتك عندك علم و اسلوب احسن ممكن تعمل بيه دورة بكمية المعلومات دى يا اما ان حضرتك تاخد الحلو منها و تسيب اللى مش عجبك مع كلمة شكر للراجل اللى تعبان معانا بقاله اكتر من 6 شهور ده وانا من الناس اللى استفادت من الدورة دى فى الشغل وياريت اللى يقدر يقول حاجة تشجع ماشى واللى معندوش ميقولش


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مارس 2014)

*

mido_fox قال:



على فكرة يا بشمهندس دى اول دورة على مستوى المواقع العربية كلها حد يبقى شارح كل حاجة كده حتى لو كان فيها بعض الملاحظات و كان فى ادامك حاجة من اتنين يا اما ان حضرتك عندك علم و اسلوب احسن ممكن تعمل بيه دورة بكمية المعلومات دى يا اما ان حضرتك تاخد الحلو منها و تسيب اللى مش عجبك مع كلمة شكر للراجل اللى تعبان معانا بقاله اكتر من 6 شهور ده وانا من الناس اللى استفادت من الدورة دى فى الشغل وياريت اللى يقدر يقول حاجة تشجع ماشى واللى معندوش ميقولش

أنقر للتوسيع...


الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع داعين الله ان يوفقه فى اتمام الدورة وان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مارس 2014)

*فى انتظار كتبك يا هندسة​*


----------



## max moment (18 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة


هو كان فى حد طلب رأى حضرتك ... قل خيرا أو اصمت


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مارس 2014)

*

max moment قال:



هو كان فى حد طلب رأى حضرتك ... قل خيرا أو اصمت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


صاحب الموضوع انسان خلوق ومحترم جدا و لا داعى للتلاسن و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​*


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (19 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة



المحاضرات في قمة الروعة وان كنت ترى انها ضعيفة فانى ارى ان مكانتك ليست هنا 
كان من المفترض ان تشكر صاحب العمل على وقتة ومجهودة فى التجهيز والاعداد لكل تلك المحاضرات ورفعها ايضا لكن زى مابيقولو الناس ازواق


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (19 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة



يحزننى ان يقال هذا الكلام من شخص لم نسمع عنة من قبل وليس له موضوع واحد فى المنتدى يعبر لنا به عن مكانتة العلمية الرفيعة التى يدعيها بشكل غير مباشر


----------



## egyptsystem (19 مارس 2014)

*رجاء من الاخوة الكرام احترام و تقدير صاحب الموضوع
فهو انسان يعمل هذا ارضاء لله فقط
و لابد من احترام الرأى الآخر مهما كان قاسيا نفسيا
و الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع ان يوفقه الله فى اكمال الدورة
وان يجزيه عنا كل الخير
وعاش صاحب الموضوع بصحة و عافية باذن الله
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
أخوكم هانى عصمت 
ولله المنة و الفضل​*


----------



## اسراء اسامه (19 مارس 2014)

سيد الصباغ قال:


> للاسف يعد استماعي الي بعض من المحاضرات لاحظت انها محاضرات ضعيفة فنيا و اسلوبها به شيء من الملل لذا تراجعت عن استكمال هذه المحاضرات و اسف اني اقول رائي بصراحة


وتتاسف ليه طيب ,,انته مهندس علامه ودي محاضرات لحديث تخرج ومع اني تخرجت من فتره ونفذت مشاريع الي حدا ما ضخمه ومع ذلك استمع اليها لانها قيمه جدا خصوصا في اجزاء التسليح الكود وكلام قد يخطي فيه الثكير ازاي تضيع وقتك الثمين في هذا الكلام لكن سؤال لم نري لك موضوع او مناقشه في هذا الجروب لنستفيد من خبرتك الجباره ,,


----------



## egyptsystem (19 مارس 2014)

*

اسراء اسامه قال:



وتتاسف ليه طيب ,,انته مهندس علامه ودي محاضرات لحديث تخرج ومع اني تخرجت من فتره ونفذت مشاريع الي حدا ما ضخمه ومع ذلك استمع اليها لانها قيمه جدا خصوصا في اجزاء التسليح الكود وكلام قد يخطي فيه الثكير ازاي تضيع وقتك الثمين في هذا الكلام لكن سؤال لم نري لك موضوع او مناقشه في هذا الجروب لنستفيد من خبرتك الجباره ,,

أنقر للتوسيع...


لابد من احترام الرأى الآخر مهما كان قاسيا نفسيا​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 مارس 2014)

*انا طلبت من صاحب الموضوع كثيرا تحويل الدورة الى مجموعة كتب و وعد بذلك و نحن فى الانتظار ان شاء الله
رجاء من كل الاخوة عدم التلاسن حرصا على ثواب صاحب الموضوع 
رد الجميل طلب المزيد من الشروحات و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
و اطلب من ادارة المنتدى المحترمة التنويه الى البعد عن التلاسن فهو غير مفيد و شكرا​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## زهراء صلاح (20 مارس 2014)

*بشمهندس بجد انا من اول فيديو لحضرتك وانا متابعة 
بجد شكرا جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
وعموما لكل حاجة بنعملها مؤيد ومعارض 
فقط اننا نتقبل ده بطيب نية ونفس صالحة ومش اكتر ^_^*​


----------



## egyptsystem (20 مارس 2014)

زهراء صلاح قال:


> *بشمهندس بجد انا من اول فيديو لحضرتك وانا متابعة
> بجد شكرا جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> وعموما لكل حاجة بنعملها مؤيد ومعارض
> فقط اننا نتقبل ده بطيب نية ونفس صالحة ومش اكتر ^_^*​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## Eng / A.E (20 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد سنبله على المجهود والعلم النافع الذي تقدمه


----------



## gamal amer (22 مارس 2014)

معلش سؤال ياجماعة البرنامج اللى بيشرح عليه المهندس محمد سنبلة اسمه ايه؟


----------



## 3pecial (23 مارس 2014)

يا مهندس محمد طمنا عليك اتاخرت علينا كتير لعل المانع خير


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مارس 2014)

*فى انتظار الوعد ان شاء الله*

*فى انتظار كتب
الاعمال الصحية
الاعمال الكهربائية
اعمال الارضيات
تشطيب السطح
ان شاء الله​*


----------



## 3pecial (23 مارس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *فى انتظار كتب
> الاعمال الصحية
> الاعمال الكهربائية
> اعمال الارضيات
> ...



السلام عليكم هل انت على تواصل مع المهندس محمد طمنا عليه


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مارس 2014)

*صاحب الموضوع بخير و الحمد لله​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مارس 2014)

*سبب التأخير
انقطاع الكهرباء
بطء النت
شغله الخاص
الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع​*


----------



## smart7 (25 مارس 2014)

ف انتظارك ياهندسه


----------



## mhmdhsen (27 مارس 2014)

ربنا يعينك يابشمهندس محمد .. انت فعلا سنبلة خير ربنا يجزيك عنا خير ويجعل عملك هذا خالصا لوجه الله وينفعنا بعلمك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## اسراء اسامه (30 مارس 2014)

المهندس محمد سنبل ,احد اقربائه مترشح لنقابه المهندسين الفرعيه باحد المحافظات وهو يقوم بعمل دعايه له وهذا ما عرفته لانهم كانوا عندنا في الموقع بيعملوا دعايه اعتقد الاستئناف هيكون بعد الانتخابات يوم 5/4


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مارس 2014)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> المهندس محمد سنبل ,احد اقربائه مترشح لنقابه المهندسين الفرعيه باحد المحافظات وهو يقوم بعمل دعايه له وهذا ما عرفته لانهم كانوا عندنا في الموقع بيعملوا دعايه اعتقد الاستئناف هيكون بعد الانتخابات يوم 5/4



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المحب للوطن (2 أبريل 2014)

اللهم يبارك لكم في اعمالكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng:osama elbanna (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير


----------



## ماسبيرو (7 أبريل 2014)

يا جماعة عاوزين ملف الباوربوينت اللى المهندس محمد بيشرح منه ...... ضرورى لكى تكتمل الفائدة ........ وجزاه الله كل الخير


----------



## egyptsystem (7 أبريل 2014)

ماسبيرو قال:


> يا جماعة عاوزين ملف الباوربوينت اللى المهندس محمد بيشرح منه ...... ضرورى لكى تكتمل الفائدة ........ وجزاه الله كل الخير



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (7 أبريل 2014)

*فى انتظار مجموعة من الكتب كما وعد سنبلة الخير​*


----------



## mido_fox (11 أبريل 2014)

انت فين يا بشمهندس محمد طمنا عليك وربنا يجزيك خير تكمل بقية الدورة


----------



## احمد مناحي (12 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزيك ووالديك الخير في الدنيا والاخره والله دوره اكثر من رائعه وشكرا لأبناء مصر


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (12 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله بالجهود الطيبة
للاخ محمــــــــــد سنبلة 
وربنا يوفقك لكـــــــــــــــــــل خير


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (12 أبريل 2014)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه يا سنبلة الخير 
لو تكمل فضلك علينا بشرح تفصيلي عن الاسس
ومشكور مقدما


----------



## Els3id Fathy (13 أبريل 2014)

قيه مشكلة فى بعض الروابط


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

أعتقد بأنك ستهتم وتستمتع بقراءة هذه الصفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=430876&referrerid=318626


من...
nasserbalkhi


----------



## egyptsystem (13 أبريل 2014)

nasserbalkhi قال:


> أعتقد بأنك ستهتم وتستمتع بقراءة هذه الصفحة:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=430876&referrerid=318626
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)




----------



## ماسبيرو (19 أبريل 2014)

والله يا باشا اااا انا مش عارف اقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه انت اكثر من رائع الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## ماسبيرو (19 أبريل 2014)

بس يا ريت يا بشمهندس هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات يكون فى ملف لتتحقق الفائدة التامة ............. وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)

*

ماسبيرو قال:



بس يا ريت يا بشمهندس هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات يكون فى ملف لتتحقق الفائدة التامة ............. وشكراً جزيلاً

أنقر للتوسيع...


اليك روابط الكتب
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14012
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14021​*


----------



## max moment (19 أبريل 2014)

تسلم يا هندسة egyptsystem 
مجهود جبار 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ماسبيرو (19 أبريل 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *
> 
> اليك روابط الكتب
> http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14012
> http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14021​*



شكرأ جزيلاً يا هندسة


----------



## smart7 (19 أبريل 2014)

طمنا عليك ياهندسه وعرفنا اذا كنت هتكمل ولا لا


----------



## egyptsystem (20 أبريل 2014)

*

smart7 قال:



طمنا عليك ياهندسه وعرفنا اذا كنت هتكمل ولا لا

أنقر للتوسيع...


هيكمل ان شاء الله​*


----------



## abo_awis (20 أبريل 2014)

يا جماعة الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

thanx to much


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (22 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## egyptsystem (22 أبريل 2014)

*الى ادارة المنتدى الافاضل*

*الى ادارة المنتدى الافاضل
روابط مركز الخليج لا تعمل​*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (22 أبريل 2014)

الروابط شغاله فقط خد اى رابط كوبى وافتحه فى صفحة جديده


----------



## egyptsystem (22 أبريل 2014)

*

علاء عبدالحليم قال:



الروابط شغاله فقط خد اى رابط كوبى وافتحه فى صفحة جديده

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا للمهندس المحترم ..... علاء عبد الحليم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)

*التقرير الدوري على مبنى اثناء التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Jdv2u4Lg/_____.html​*


----------



## ماسبيرو (23 أبريل 2014)

يا جماعة المهندس محمد كان قال انه هينزل االمحاضرة الرابعة من الصب !!!!!!!!!! هل المحاضرة دى مع حد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## egyptsystem (24 أبريل 2014)

*صور التنفيذ*

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4HgAUjJce/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/fFrpf3AXba/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/BsykKYuP/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/2cVrbq6b/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Q9vXPH0B/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/wexfgEXGce/__6.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 أبريل 2014)

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد*

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/0MdA43c_/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/LloaZUuU/______.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/ugd67stW/__2014_.html


http://www.4shared.com/zip/PtSvhDAt/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/k-UQsfwsce/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/0LX8hF0Wba/__2014_.html


http://www.4shared.com/zip/29AorB41/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/CPyiuxUYce/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/mL6w6Clq/__2014_.html​*


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (28 أبريل 2014)

_*ممكن تجديد الروابط الاتيه
*_
2- تنفيذ البلاطات المصمته (Solid Slab)
​
المحاضره الثانيه
​رابطMediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b6l6h3db732562h/S_2.rar
​
المحاضره الثالثه
​رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lz69l2ulvlyvb9h/S_3.rar
​
المحاضره الربعه
​رابط Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?tssbazj7bmm1kfh
​


----------



## magor (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس و الله دورة قمة فى الروعة و انا بدأت فى متابعتها و كنت فى امس الحاجة لحاجة زى كدة 
بس سؤال حضرتك فى جزء سند جوانب الحفر قلت ان لسة فية محاضرة ثالثة حتتكلم فيها عن ال diaphram wall و ال h pile 
يا ترى حتنزل و لا اية


----------



## mom77 (29 أبريل 2014)

شكرااا


----------



## gamal amer (30 أبريل 2014)

هيا الدورة هتكمل امتى ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptsystem (30 أبريل 2014)

*


gamal amer قال:



هيا الدورة هتكمل امتى ان شاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...


باذن الله هتكمل قول يارب​*


----------



## gamal amer (30 أبريل 2014)

الدورة هتكمل امتى ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptsystem (30 أبريل 2014)

*سنبلة الخير يعد حاليا عدة كتب 
قيد المراجعة عن التشطيبات​*


----------



## jacksniper (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم يا باش مهندسين اسف على الازعاج بس عندي استفسار انا دخلت الصفحة قبل كدا وحملت اول فيديوات بس حصلتلي ظروف ما قدرت ادخل الا من يومين عشان اكمل التحميل لقيت الصفحات ما تعمل هل في حل لاني مهندس جديد حادخل في مجال العمل قريب انشاء الله ووجدت فائدة كبيرة جدا في مادة هذه الصفحة وشكرا لكم


----------



## gamal amer (1 مايو 2014)

يارب


----------



## gamal amer (1 مايو 2014)

فعلا المهندس سنبلة من الناس المتميزين فى الشرح جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## egyptsystem (1 مايو 2014)

*


jacksniper قال:



السلام عليكم يا باش مهندسين اسف على الازعاج بس عندي استفسار انا دخلت الصفحة قبل كدا وحملت اول فيديوات بس حصلتلي ظروف ما قدرت ادخل الا من يومين عشان اكمل التحميل لقيت الصفحات ما تعمل هل في حل لاني مهندس جديد حادخل في مجال العمل قريب انشاء الله ووجدت فائدة كبيرة جدا في مادة هذه الصفحة وشكرا لكم

أنقر للتوسيع...


انسخ الرابط فى صفحة جديدة​*


----------



## mido_fox (1 مايو 2014)

طب يا بشمهندس حضرتك على اتصال بيه ولو هو بخير منقطع بقاله فترة ومش بيرد علي الاستفسارات و يطمنا ليه ياااارب يكون بخير


----------



## egyptsystem (1 مايو 2014)

*


mido_fox قال:



طب يا بشمهندس حضرتك على اتصال بيه ولو هو بخير منقطع بقاله فترة ومش بيرد علي الاستفسارات و يطمنا ليه ياااارب يكون بخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


سنبلة الخير بخير و طالبته مرارا برفع الكتب الجاهزة 
و لكنه دقيق جدا يريد مزيد من الوقت 
حتى تخرج الكتب فى اكمل صورة
لا تقلقوا سيكمل الدورة ان شاء الله و لنا منكم الدعاء
سنبلة الخير من الشخصيات المحترمة جدا 
و لن يستطيع تحمل قلقكم​*


----------



## bode lotfy (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
هو جزء التشطيبات هيكون نظرى مش مسجل فيديوهات ؟


----------



## egyptsystem (1 مايو 2014)

*


bode lotfy قال:



السلام عليكم
هو جزء التشطيبات هيكون نظرى مش مسجل فيديوهات ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


سنبلة الخير سيكمل الدورة فيديو باذن الله​*


----------



## bode lotfy (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد_سلوم (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## egyptsystem (3 مايو 2014)

*رد: صور التنفيذ*



nasserbalkhi قال:


> هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## usefz89 (5 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 

الى صاحب الموضوع الرجاء اعادة تجديد الروابط لانها لا تعمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyptsystem (5 مايو 2014)

*

usefz89 قال:



السلام عليكم 

الى صاحب الموضوع الرجاء اعادة تجديد الروابط لانها لا تعمل جزاك الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


انسخ الرابط فى صفحة جديدة​*


----------



## hopeful 7 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا وننتظر اكتمال الدورة ان شاء الله


----------



## jacksniper (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة
اعتذر على ازعاجكم ولاكن حرصا مني على مادة هذه الصفحة لفائدتها العظيمة ارجوا مساعدتي 
جربت نسخ الرابط في صفحة جديدة ولاكنه لم يعمل اما لمشكلة في الروابط او لاني لم اقم بذلك بالشكل المطلوب افيدونا مشكورين


----------



## alb khsaya (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## khaledr12 (8 مايو 2014)

شاكر لجهودك


----------



## a7med khalifa (11 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه ويارب التخير يكون خير


----------



## jacksniper (15 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الاكبر استاذي في عالم وفنون الهندسة المدنية المهندس محمد سنبلة على جهودك الثرة في نفع تلامذتك واخوانك وابنائك
في هذا العالم الجميل الذي بدأنا في مشواره نقلب صفحاته سائرين على خطى واثقه صنعتموها لنا من نورالعلم وخبرة الحياة بكل الصدق والاخلاص
لايسعنا الى ان ندعو الله مخلصين ان يبدلك بكل حرف وكل خطوة تخطوها رفعة في الدنيا والآخرة تلميذك المخلص أحمد عصام ( jacksniper )


----------



## egyptsystem (16 مايو 2014)

jacksniper قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الاكبر استاذي في عالم وفنون الهندسة المدنية المهندس محمد سنبلة على جهودك الثرة في نفع تلامذتك واخوانك وابنائك
> في هذا العالم الجميل الذي بدأنا في مشواره نقلب صفحاته سائرين على خطى واثقه صنعتموها لنا من نورالعلم وخبرة الحياة بكل الصدق والاخلاص
> لايسعنا الى ان ندعو الله مخلصين ان يبدلك بكل حرف وكل خطوة تخطوها رفعة في الدنيا والآخرة تلميذك المخلص أحمد عصام ( jacksniper )



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## spook2013 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohamed ibra (30 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس 
انا كان عندى استفسار
هو بالنسبة لعمل الشيرب حضرتك شرحت ازاى انقل الشيرب لو انا ف البدروم 
طب لو انا عاوز اظبط منسوب صب الاعمدة فى الدور المتكرر اخد الشيرب بتاعى ازاى ؟


----------



## mhmdhsen (31 مايو 2014)

اين البشمهندس محمد ؟! ربنا يعينه يارب ... بس هوه هيكمل امتى ؟!؟! المدة طولت :9:


----------



## spook2013 (31 مايو 2014)

اين البشمهندس محمد ؟! ربنا يعينه يارب ... بس هوه هيكمل امتى ؟!؟! المدة طولت :9:


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

spook2013 قال:


> اين البشمهندس محمد ؟! ربنا يعينه يارب ... بس هوه هيكمل امتى ؟!؟! المدة طولت :9:



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## anass81 (2 يونيو 2014)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن المضوع لحين عوده المهندس محمد


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

anass81 قال:


> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن المضوع لحين عوده المهندس محمد



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (15 يوليو 2014)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات لان الروابط الحالية غير فعالة(او تم الحذف)


----------



## eng.abdoelhofy (16 يوليو 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل ؟؟؟


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يوليو 2014)

*إعداد مهندس تنفيذ | م. محمد سنبل*

*إعداد مهندس تنفيذ | م. محمد سنبل ​*


----------



## Mahmoud Shabaik (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## chei5saad (24 يوليو 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *إعداد مهندس تنفيذ | م. محمد سنبل ​*



Thank you !


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (25 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار*​


----------



## Zmalah (23 سبتمبر 2014)

لا اله الا الله ..
الاول السلام عليكم ... اتمنى من الله ان يكون الجميع بخير ... وعلى رأسهم صاحب الموضوع والدورة المهندس محمد سنبل
.
حضرتك يابشمهندس محمد بدات الدورة هنا وتابعنا حضرتك .. من تقريبا سنة وشهر .. متابعين لحضرتك تنقطع الايام وبتكمل معانا وان شاء الله ولعل المانع خير .
.
لكن فى حاجات حضرتك وعدت بيها ومازالت ناقصة .. وبدات العمل عليها فى اماكن اخرى .. ونظرا لان النت سئ عند اغلب الناس فاليوتيوب عند الاغلب تحميل مش مشاهدة (عشان تشوف فيديو .. تستنى يحمل شوية ) الى اقصده .. ان حضرتك توقفت عن المشاركات من الصفحة 60 ..
يعنى لو حضرتك تدخل تطمن الناس على حضرتك وتعرفنا اذا كنت حضرتك هتكمل مابدات فيه ان شاء الله وبدعوات الناس ربنا يعينك ويسدد خطاك ياما تعرفنا برده ان حضرتك انتيهيت وتوقفت الى هنا والحمدلله على كل هذا واكثر ..
.
حضرتك قلت فى جزءناقص فى الاساسات فى محاضرة الخوازيق وسند الجار ... .
االمحاضرة 4 فى الصب ناقص ...
اعمال السباكة والكهرباء الخاصين بالتشطيبات ..ناقصين ..
الكتيبات حضرتك قلت طور المراجعة ناقصين ..
الملفات الخاصة بالشرح الدورة ..
.
ياريت حضرتك تعرفنا ولو بمشاركة صغيرة رد حضرتك وهتكمل معانا الدورة ازاى وباى شكل ان شاء الله وبالنسبة للملفات الناقصة ..
.
شكرا يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك 
.


----------



## elabd_said (26 ديسمبر 2014)

احنا مستنين المحاضرات يا باشمهندس محمد


----------

